# BSOD BCCode 50 ~I have mini dumps Please help?



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I found this forum searching google and it looks to be a great resource. I figured I would post up my problem and see if anyone might have an idea of whats going wrong...

Heres my machine:

Windows Vista 64-bit Home Premium
2X Seagate 7200.12 500GB HD's in Raid 0
Sapphire ATI 4870 512MB Video Card
Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR Mobo w/latest F5 Bios
4X Sticks of 2GB GSKill DDR2-1066 RAM
Antec Earthwatts 650W PS
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 CPU @ default 3.16ghz
Antec 900 Case

I have all the latest windows updates and the latest ati video drivers

The Problem:

I am getting a BSOD while playing games. Other then that my computer is 100% rock solid...zero problems. So far I have experienced the BSOD in UT3 and Burnout Paradise only. UT3 once in the middle of playing after about 30 min play time and Burnout multiple times when exiting the game and once about 15 minutes ago while playing after about 30 minutes play time. 

My BSOD code is 50 and the item or whatever its called is 768_1 I believe...
I will include the latest mini dump in zip format. I tried to read the dump myself but dont know much about what it means...any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks =)


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have now included vista health report in html format...zipped


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

IMO it's most likely that this is caused by a problem with your video card. To try and fix this, download the latest version of the drivers for your card from the ATI website. Then uninstall all of the ATI stuff from your system, reboot and install the newly downloaded drivers (even the most current drivers can experience corruption, so this step is necessary).

But, I'd also suggest checking your memory with the built-in memory diagnostic: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial146.html

There are some issues with your memory dump, so I'm posting it here to see if others get the same results (2 part post due to length):

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\Downloads\Mini060509-01\Mini060509-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0200f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`021d4db0
Debug session time: Fri Jun  5 19:10:27.829 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:44:27.423
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa8088bd83e0, 0, fffffa6002cc8d31, 5}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+19 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8088bd83e0, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffffa6002cc8d31, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002238080
 fffffa8088bd83e0 

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+19
fffffa60`02cc8d31 488b02          mov     rax,qword ptr [rdx]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa6004d158e0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa6004d158e0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa6004d15a98 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800ad70000
rdx=fffffa8088bd83e0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa6002cc8d31 rsp=fffffa6004d15a70 rbp=fffffa8008b22848
 r8=fffffa8008938e01  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa800ac8f000
r11=0000000000013c40 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+0x19:
fffffa60`02cc8d31 488b02          mov     rax,qword ptr [rdx] ds:eb20:fffffa80`88bd83e0=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800020717f2 to fffff80002063650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`04d157e8 fffff800`020717f2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`88bd83e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`04d158e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`04d157f0 fffff800`020621d9 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02066ced fffff800`02183600 fffffa80`08aea2c0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x4f2
fffffa60`04d158e0 fffffa60`02cc8d31 : fffffa80`089fc3e0 00000000`00008c80 00000000`000186a0 fffffa80`086afc10 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`04d15a70 fffffa60`02cc6a36 : fffffa80`08aea2c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000013b 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+0x19
fffffa60`04d15aa0 fffffa60`02ce2200 : fffffa60`005efcc0 fffff880`0b7ea620 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`08938ea0 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::PrepareDmaBuffer+0x2de
fffffa60`04d15b50 fffffa60`02ce1fdc : fffffa60`005efcc0 fffffa80`069ba900 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitRenderCommand+0x1b0
fffffa60`04d15ce0 fffffa60`02ce1ce1 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`089fc3e0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0ac29540 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x50
fffffa60`04d15d10 fffff800`02287fd3 : fffffa80`0ad32ae0 fffff800`0205d947 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xb1
fffffa60`04d15d50 fffff800`0209d816 : fffffa60`005ec180 fffffa80`0ad32ae0 fffffa80`078ab720 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`04d15d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+19
fffffa60`02cc8d31 488b02          mov     rax,qword ptr [rdx]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+19

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgkrnl.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4893b63f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+19

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+19

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iastor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iastor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AtiHdmi.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AtiHdmi.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xusb21.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xusb21.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rtlh64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rtlh64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHD64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHD64.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dump_iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dump_iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for peauth.sys - 
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for gdrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for gdrv.sys
Couldn't resolve error at 'icrosoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64'
0: kd> Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Couldn't resolve error at 'opyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.'
0: kd> Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\Downloads\060509-14866-01.dmp]
       ^ Syntax error in 'Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\Downloads\060509-14866-01.dmp]'
0: kd> Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available
Couldn't resolve error at 'ini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available'
0: kd> Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Couldn't resolve error at 'ymbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols'
0: kd> Executable search path is: 
Couldn't resolve error at 'xecutable search path is: '
0: kd> Windows 7 Kernel Version 7100 MP (2 procs) Free x64
       ^ No runnable debuggees error in 'Windows 7 Kernel Version 7100 MP (2 procs) Free x64'
0: kd> Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
       ^ No runnable debuggees error in 'Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS'
0: kd> Built by: 7100.0.amd64fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
        ^ Operation not supported by current debuggee error in 'Built by: 7100.0.amd64fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700'
0: kd> Machine Name:
Couldn't resolve error at 'achine Name:'
0: kd> Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a0d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c46e90
Couldn't resolve error at 'ernel base = 0xfffff800`02a0d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c46e90'
0: kd> Debug session time: Fri Jun  5 06:14:01.594 2009 (GMT-4)
Couldn't resolve error at 'ebug session time: Fri Jun  5 06:14:01.594 2009 (GMT-4)'
0: kd> System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:53.217
Couldn't resolve error at 'ystem Uptime: 0 days 0:27:53.217'
0: kd> Loading Kernel Symbols
       ^ Syntax error in 'Loading Kernel Symbols'
0: kd> ...............................................................
                                                                     ^ Syntax error in '...............................................................'
0: kd> ................................................................
                                                                      ^ Syntax error in '................................................................'
0: kd> .............
                   ^ Syntax error in '.............'
0: kd> Loading User Symbols
       ^ Syntax error in 'Loading User Symbols'
0: kd> Loading unloaded module list
       ^ Syntax error in 'Loading unloaded module list'
0: kd> .....
           ^ Syntax error in '.....'
0: kd> *******************************************************************************
0: kd> *                                                                             *
0: kd> *                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
0: kd> *                                                                             *
0: kd> *******************************************************************************
0: kd> Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.
       ^ Missing whitespace after u in 'Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.'
0: kd> BugCheck 109, {a3a039d89612353e, b3b7465ee890459c, fffff88000e90490, 1}
        ^ Operation not supported by current debuggee error in 'BugCheck 109, {a3a039d89612353e, b3b7465ee890459c, fffff88000e90490, 1}'
0: kd> *** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
0: kd> *** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
0: kd> Probably caused by : memory_corruption
       ^ No runnable debuggees error in 'Probably caused by : memory_corruption'
0: kd> Followup: memory_corruption
Couldn't resolve error at 'ollowup: memory_corruption'
0: kd> ---------
       ^ Syntax error in '---------'
0: kd> 0: kd> !analyze -v
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '0: kd> !analyze -v'
0: kd> *******************************************************************************
0: kd> *                                                                             *
0: kd> *                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
0: kd> *                                                                             *
0: kd> *******************************************************************************
0: kd> CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION (109)
Couldn't resolve error at 'RITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION (109)'
0: kd> This bugcheck is generated when the kernel detects that critical kernel code or
       ^ No runnable debuggees error in 'This bugcheck is generated when the kernel detects that critical kernel code or'
0: kd> data have been corrupted. There are generally three causes for a corruption:
Couldn't resolve error at 'ta have been corrupted. There are generally three causes for a corruption:'
0: kd> 1) A driver has inadvertently or deliberately modified critical kernel code
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '1) A driver has inadvertently or deliberately modified critical kernel code'
0: kd>  or data. See http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/driver/kernel/64bitPatching.mspx
         ^ Syntax error in ' or data. See http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/driver/kernel/64bitPatching.mspx'
0: kd> 2) A developer attempted to set a normal kernel breakpoint using a kernel
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '2) A developer attempted to set a normal kernel breakpoint using a kernel'
0: kd>  debugger that was not attached when the system was booted. Normal breakpoints,
Couldn't resolve error at 'ebugger that was not attached when the system was booted. Normal breakpoints,'
0: kd>  "bp", can only be set if the debugger is attached at boot time. Hardware
        ^ Syntax error in ' "bp", can only be set if the debugger is attached at boot time. Hardware'
0: kd>  breakpoints, "ba", can be set at any time.
         ^ Operation not supported by current debuggee error in ' breakpoints, "ba", can be set at any time.'
0: kd> 3) A hardware corruption occurred, e.g. failing RAM holding kernel code or data.
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '3) A hardware corruption occurred, e.g. failing RAM holding kernel code or data.'
0: kd> Arguments:
Couldn't resolve error at 'rguments:'
0: kd> Arg1: a3a039d89612353e, Reserved
Couldn't resolve error at 'rg1: a3a039d89612353e, Reserved'
0: kd> Arg2: b3b7465ee890459c, Reserved
Couldn't resolve error at 'rg2: b3b7465ee890459c, Reserved'
0: kd> Arg3: fffff88000e90490, Failure type dependent information
Couldn't resolve error at 'rg3: fffff88000e90490, Failure type dependent information'
0: kd> Arg4: 0000000000000001, Type of corrupted region, can be
Couldn't resolve error at 'rg4: 0000000000000001, Type of corrupted region, can be'
0: kd> 	0 : A generic data region
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '	0 : A generic data region'
0: kd> 	1 : Modification of a function or .pdata
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '	1 : Modification of a function or .pdata'
0: kd> 	2 : A processor IDT
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '	2 : A processor IDT'
0: kd> 	3 : A processor GDT
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '	3 : A processor GDT'
0: kd> 	4 : Type 1 process list corruption
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '	4 : Type 1 process list corruption'
0: kd> 	5 : Type 2 process list corruption
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '	5 : Type 2 process list corruption'
0: kd> 	6 : Debug routine modification
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '	6 : Debug routine modification'
0: kd> 	7 : Critical MSR modification
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '	7 : Critical MSR modification'
0: kd> Debugging Details:
Couldn't resolve error at 'ebugging Details:'
0: kd> ------------------
       ^ Syntax error in '------------------'
0: kd> BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
        ^ Operation not supported by current debuggee error in 'BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109'
0: kd> CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
Couldn't resolve error at 'USTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1'
0: kd> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
Couldn't resolve error at 'EFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION'
0: kd> PROCESS_NAME:  System
       ^ No runnable debuggees error in 'PROCESS_NAME:  System'
0: kd> CURRENT_IRQL:  0
Couldn't resolve error at 'URRENT_IRQL:  0'
0: kd> LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002a8bf80
       ^ Syntax error in 'LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff80002a8bf80'
0: kd> SYMBOL_ON_RAW_STACK:  1
Couldn't resolve error at 'YMBOL_ON_RAW_STACK:  1'
0: kd> STACK_ADDR_RAW_STACK_SYMBOL: fffff880031fc5c0
Couldn't resolve error at 'TACK_ADDR_RAW_STACK_SYMBOL: fffff880031fc5c0'
0: kd> STACK_COMMAND:  dds FFFFF880031FC5C0-0x20 ; kb
Couldn't resolve error at 'TACK_COMMAND:  dds FFFFF880031FC5C0-0x20 ; kb'
0: kd> STACK_TEXT:  
Couldn't resolve error at 'TACK_TEXT:  '
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5a0  00000109
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5a0  00000109'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5a4  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5a4  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5a8  9612353e
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5a8  9612353e'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5ac  a3a039d8
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5ac  a3a039d8'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5b0  e890459c
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5b0  e890459c'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5b4  b3b7465e
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5b4  b3b7465e'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5b8  00e90490
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5b8  00e90490'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5bc  fffff880
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5bc  fffff880'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5c0  00000001
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5c0  00000001'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5c4  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5c4  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5c8  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5c8  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5cc  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5cc  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5d0  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5d0  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5d4  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5d4  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5d8  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5d8  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5dc  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5dc  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5e0  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5e0  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5e4  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5e4  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5e8  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5e8  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5ec  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5ec  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5f0  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5f0  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5f4  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5f4  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5f8  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5f8  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc5fc  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc5fc  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc600  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc600  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc604  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc604  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc608  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc608  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc60c  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc60c  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc610  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc610  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc614  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc614  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc618  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc618  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc61c  00000000
                                 ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc61c  00000000'
0: kd> CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !CI
Couldn't resolve error at 'HKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !CI'
0: kd>     fffff88000e9051b - CI!MFKeyIsTrustedRootKey+28f5f
                                                           ^ Syntax error in '    fffff88000e9051b - CI!MFKeyIsTrustedRootKey+28f5f'
0: kd> 	[ 14:94 ]
       ^ Syntax error in '	[ 14:94 ]'
0: kd> 1 error : !CI (fffff88000e9051b)
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '1 error : !CI (fffff88000e9051b)'
0: kd> MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption
Couldn't resolve error at 'ODULE_NAME: memory_corruption'
0: kd> IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption
        ^ Syntax error in 'IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption'
0: kd> FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption
Couldn't resolve error at 'OLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption'
0: kd> DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0
Couldn't resolve error at 'EBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0'
0: kd> MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  ONE_BIT
Couldn't resolve error at 'EMORY_CORRUPTOR:  ONE_BIT'
0: kd> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT
Couldn't resolve error at 'AILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT'
0: kd> BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT
        ^ Operation not supported by current debuggee error in 'BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT'
0: kd> Followup: memory_corruption
Couldn't resolve error at 'ollowup: memory_corruption'
0: kd> ---------
       ^ Syntax error in '---------'
0: kd> 0: kd> r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
Can't switch processors on a kernel triage dump
       ^ Syntax error in '0: kd> r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck'
0: kd> rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000109
                            ^ Extra character error in 'rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000109'
0: kd> rdx=a3a039d89612353e rsi=fffff80002a8bf80 rdi=0000000000000000
                          ^ Bad register error in 'rdx=a3a039d89612353e rsi=fffff80002a8bf80 rdi=0000000000000000'
0: kd> rip=fffff80002a8bf80 rsp=fffff880031fc598 rbp=0000000000000000
                          ^ Bad register error in 'rip=fffff80002a8bf80 rsp=fffff880031fc598 rbp=0000000000000000'
0: kd>  r8=b3b7465ee890459c  r9=fffff88000e90490 r10=0000000000000000
         ^ Bad register error in ' r8=b3b7465ee890459c  r9=fffff88000e90490 r10=0000000000000000'
0: kd> r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
         ^ Bad register error in 'r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000'
0: kd> r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
         ^ Bad register error in 'r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000'
0: kd> iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe cy
        ^ Syntax error in 'iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe cy'
0: kd> cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000293
                               ^ Memory access error in 'cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000293'
0: kd> nt!KeBugCheckEx:
       ^ Syntax error in 'nt!KeBugCheckEx:'
0: kd> fffff800`02a8bf80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`031fc5a0=0000000000000109
                                  ^ Range error in 'fffff800`02a8bf80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`031fc5a0=0000000000000109'
0: kd> Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
Couldn't resolve error at 'hild-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site'
0: kd> fffff880`031fc598 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000109 a3a039d8`9612353e b3b7465e`e890459c fffff880`00e90490 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
                                                             ^ Range error in 'fffff880`031fc598 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000109 a3a039d8`9612353e b3b7465e`e890459c fffff880`00e90490 : nt!KeBugCheckEx'
0: kd> start             end                 module name
Couldn't resolve error at 'tart             end                 module name'
0: kd> fffff800`00ba7000 fffff800`00bb1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:27:31 2009 (49EEAAC3)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff800`00ba7000 fffff800`00bb1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:27:31 2009 (49EEAAC3)'
0: kd> fffff800`02a0d000 fffff800`02fe7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Apr 21 23:51:21 2009 (49EE9439)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff800`02a0d000 fffff800`02fe7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Apr 21 23:51:21 2009 (49EE9439)'
0: kd> fffff800`02fe7000 fffff800`03030000   hal      hal.dll      Wed Apr 22 01:23:51 2009 (49EEA9E7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff800`02fe7000 fffff800`03030000   hal      hal.dll      Wed Apr 22 01:23:51 2009 (49EEA9E7)'
0: kd> fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:51 2009 (49EE8E03)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:51 2009 (49EE8E03)'
0: kd> fffff880`00c5e000 fffff880`00c83000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:45:11 2009 (49EE92C7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00c5e000 fffff880`00c83000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:45:11 2009 (49EE92C7)'
0: kd> fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00c94000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00c94000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)'
0: kd> fffff880`00cb1000 fffff880`00cee000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Wed Apr 22 01:25:27 2009 (49EEAA47)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00cb1000 fffff880`00cee000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Wed Apr 22 01:25:27 2009 (49EEAA47)'
0: kd> fffff880`00cee000 fffff880`00d02000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:28:36 2009 (49EEAB04)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00cee000 fffff880`00d02000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:28:36 2009 (49EEAB04)'
0: kd> fffff880`00d02000 fffff880`00d60000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00d02000 fffff880`00d60000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)'
0: kd> fffff880`00d60000 fffff880`00dc8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:24:00 2009 (49EE8DD0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00d60000 fffff880`00dc8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:24:00 2009 (49EE8DD0)'
0: kd> fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00de6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00de6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)'
0: kd> fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e16000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:32 2009 (49EE8DB4)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e16000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:32 2009 (49EE8DB4)'
0: kd> fffff880`00e16000 fffff880`00e26000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00e16000 fffff880`00e26000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)'
0: kd> fffff880`00e26000 fffff880`00e40000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:27 2009 (49EE8DAF)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00e26000 fffff880`00e40000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:27 2009 (49EE8DAF)'
0: kd> fffff880`00e4f000 fffff880`00f0f000   CI       CI.dll       Wed Apr 22 01:28:26 2009 (49EEAAFA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00e4f000 fffff880`00f0f000   CI       CI.dll       Wed Apr 22 01:28:26 2009 (49EEAAFA)'
0: kd> fffff880`00f0f000 fffff880`00fb3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:47 2009 (49EE8E3B)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00f0f000 fffff880`00fb3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:47 2009 (49EE8E3B)'
0: kd> fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fc2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fc2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)'
0: kd> fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00ff5000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00ff5000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)'
0: kd> fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Wed Apr 22 00:10:02 2009 (49EE989A)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Wed Apr 22 00:10:02 2009 (49EE989A)'
0: kd> fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)'
0: kd> fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:13 2009 (49EE8DA1)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:13 2009 (49EE8DA1)'
0: kd> fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:21 2009 (49EE98AD)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:21 2009 (49EE98AD)'
0: kd> fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)'
0: kd> fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`011e6000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Mar 22 08:35:35 2009 (49C63097)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`011e6000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Mar 22 08:35:35 2009 (49C63097)'
0: kd> fffff880`011e6000 fffff880`011ef000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:23:25 2009 (49EE8DAD)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`011e6000 fffff880`011ef000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:23:25 2009 (49EE8DAD)'
0: kd> fffff880`011ef000 fffff880`011f6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:21 2009 (49EE8DA9)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`011ef000 fffff880`011f6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:21 2009 (49EE8DA9)'
0: kd> fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:22 2009 (49EE8DAA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:22 2009 (49EE8DAA)'
0: kd> fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`01244000   jraid    jraid.sys    Sun Nov 25 22:16:32 2007 (474A3A90)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`01244000   jraid    jraid.sys    Sun Nov 25 22:16:32 2007 (474A3A90)'
0: kd> fffff880`01244000 fffff880`0124f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue Mar 10 19:22:44 2009 (49B6F644)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01244000 fffff880`0124f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue Mar 10 19:22:44 2009 (49B6F644)'
0: kd> fffff880`0124f000 fffff880`0129a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0124f000 fffff880`0129a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)'
0: kd> fffff880`0129a000 fffff880`012ae000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Apr 21 23:39:41 2009 (49EE917D)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0129a000 fffff880`012ae000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Apr 21 23:39:41 2009 (49EE917D)'
0: kd> fffff880`012ae000 fffff880`012bb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`012ae000 fffff880`012bb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)'
0: kd> fffff880`012bc000 fffff880`013da000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`012bc000 fffff880`013da000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)'
0: kd> fffff880`013da000 fffff880`013e3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:18 2009 (49EE8DA6)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`013da000 fffff880`013e3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:18 2009 (49EE8DA6)'
0: kd> fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013f3000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:47 2009 (49EE9273)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013f3000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:47 2009 (49EE9273)'
0: kd> fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`013fe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`013fe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)'
0: kd> fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)'
0: kd> fffff880`0142a000 fffff880`01433000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0142a000 fffff880`01433000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)'
0: kd> fffff880`01438000 fffff880`015e3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:23 2009 (49EE8DE7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01438000 fffff880`015e3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:23 2009 (49EE8DE7)'
0: kd> fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015fd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:24:14 2009 (49EE8DDE)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015fd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:24:14 2009 (49EE8DDE)'
0: kd> fffff880`0162d000 fffff880`0163b000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:45:08 2009 (49EE92C4)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0162d000 fffff880`0163b000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:45:08 2009 (49EE92C4)'
0: kd> fffff880`0163b000 fffff880`01644000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0163b000 fffff880`01644000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)'
0: kd> fffff880`01649000 fffff880`016bb000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:56:45 2009 (49EE957D)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01649000 fffff880`016bb000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:56:45 2009 (49EE957D)'
0: kd> fffff880`016bb000 fffff880`016cc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:14 2009 (49EE8DA2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`016bb000 fffff880`016cc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:14 2009 (49EE8DA2)'
0: kd> fffff880`016cc000 fffff880`016d6000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`016cc000 fffff880`016d6000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)'
0: kd> fffff880`016d6000 fffff880`017c7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:57 2009 (49EE8E09)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`016d6000 fffff880`017c7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:57 2009 (49EE8E09)'
0: kd> fffff880`017c7000 fffff880`017f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`017c7000 fffff880`017f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)'
0: kd> fffff880`017f7000 fffff880`01800000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`017f7000 fffff880`01800000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)'
0: kd> fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0184c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:40 2009 (49EE8DBC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0184c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:40 2009 (49EE8DBC)'
0: kd> fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01886000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Apr 21 23:40:07 2009 (49EE9197)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01886000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Apr 21 23:40:07 2009 (49EE9197)'
0: kd> fffff880`01886000 fffff880`01898000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:26:49 2009 (49EE8E79)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01886000 fffff880`01898000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:26:49 2009 (49EE8E79)'
0: kd> fffff880`01898000 fffff880`018a1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:11 2009 (49EE8D9F)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01898000 fffff880`018a1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:11 2009 (49EE8D9F)'
0: kd> fffff880`018a1000 fffff880`018db000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:25:27 2009 (49EE8E27)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`018a1000 fffff880`018db000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:25:27 2009 (49EE8E27)'
0: kd> fffff880`018db000 fffff880`018e4000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:15 2009 (49EE8DA3)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`018db000 fffff880`018e4000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:15 2009 (49EE8DA3)'
0: kd> fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`018eb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:08:57 2009 (49EE9859)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`018eb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:08:57 2009 (49EE9859)'
0: kd> fffff880`018eb000 fffff880`0194b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Apr 21 23:25:37 2009 (49EE8E31)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`018eb000 fffff880`0194b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Apr 21 23:25:37 2009 (49EE8E31)'
0: kd> fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01976000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:57:47 2009 (49EE95BB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01976000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:57:47 2009 (49EE95BB)'
0: kd> fffff880`01976000 fffff880`019c0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01976000 fffff880`019c0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)'
0: kd> fffff880`019c0000 fffff880`019d0000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Apr 21 23:49:30 2009 (49EE93CA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`019c0000 fffff880`019d0000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Apr 21 23:49:30 2009 (49EE93CA)'
0: kd> fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019e6000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019e6000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)'
0: kd> fffff880`01a04000 fffff880`01bf4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01a04000 fffff880`01bf4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)'
0: kd> fffff880`01bf4000 fffff880`01bfc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Mar 25 15:59:44 2009 (49CA8D30)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01bf4000 fffff880`01bfc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Mar 25 15:59:44 2009 (49CA8D30)'
0: kd> fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Apr 21 23:27:00 2009 (49EE8E84)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Apr 21 23:27:00 2009 (49EE8E84)'
0: kd> fffff880`02a4d000 fffff880`02a70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 21 23:26:57 2009 (49EE8E81)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02a4d000 fffff880`02a70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 21 23:26:57 2009 (49EE8E81)'
0: kd> fffff880`02ab5000 fffff880`02b7d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:25:07 2009 (49EE8E13)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02ab5000 fffff880`02b7d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:25:07 2009 (49EE8E13)'
0: kd> fffff880`02b7d000 fffff880`02b9b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:51 2009 (49EE8E7B)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02b7d000 fffff880`02b9b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:51 2009 (49EE8E7B)'
0: kd> fffff880`02b9b000 fffff880`02bb3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:04 2009 (49EE9A40)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02b9b000 fffff880`02bb3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:04 2009 (49EE9A40)'
0: kd> fffff880`02bb3000 fffff880`02bdf000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:56 2009 (49EE8E80)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02bb3000 fffff880`02bdf000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:56 2009 (49EE8E80)'
0: kd> fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:03 2009 (49EE8E87)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:03 2009 (49EE8E87)'
0: kd> fffff880`02e51000 fffff880`02e5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:29 2009 (49EE8DED)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02e51000 fffff880`02e5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:29 2009 (49EE8DED)'
0: kd> fffff880`02e5d000 fffff880`02e68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Apr 21 23:35:11 2009 (49EE906F)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02e5d000 fffff880`02e68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Apr 21 23:35:11 2009 (49EE906F)'
0: kd> fffff880`02e68000 fffff880`02e77000   discache discache.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:33 2009 (49EE9265)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02e68000 fffff880`02e77000   discache discache.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:33 2009 (49EE9265)'
0: kd> fffff880`02ea2000 fffff880`02f2b000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:52 2009 (49EE8E04)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02ea2000 fffff880`02f2b000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:52 2009 (49EE8E04)'
0: kd> fffff880`02f2b000 fffff880`02f70000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02f2b000 fffff880`02f70000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)'
0: kd> fffff880`02f70000 fffff880`02f79000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02f70000 fffff880`02f79000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)'
0: kd> fffff880`02f79000 fffff880`02f9f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:18:21 2009 (49EE9A8D)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02f79000 fffff880`02f9f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:18:21 2009 (49EE9A8D)'
0: kd> fffff880`02f9f000 fffff880`02fae000   netbios  netbios.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02f9f000 fffff880`02fae000   netbios  netbios.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)'
0: kd> fffff880`02fae000 fffff880`02fcb000   serial   serial.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:25 2009 (49EE9875)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02fae000 fffff880`02fcb000   serial   serial.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:25 2009 (49EE9875)'
0: kd> fffff880`02fcb000 fffff880`02fe6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:19:03 2009 (49EE9AB7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02fcb000 fffff880`02fe6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:19:03 2009 (49EE9AB7)'
0: kd> fffff880`02fe6000 fffff880`02ffa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:18 2009 (49EE9C2E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02fe6000 fffff880`02ffa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:18 2009 (49EE9C2E)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:50 2009 (49EE9AAA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:50 2009 (49EE9AAA)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:51 2009 (49EE9AAB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:51 2009 (49EE9AAB)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c53000 fffff880`03c6e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:56 2009 (49EE9AB0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c53000 fffff880`03c6e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:56 2009 (49EE9AB0)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c6e000 fffff880`03c8f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:55 2009 (49EE9AAF)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c6e000 fffff880`03c8f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:55 2009 (49EE9AAF)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c8f000 fffff880`03ca9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:19:02 2009 (49EE9AB6)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c8f000 fffff880`03ca9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:19:02 2009 (49EE9AB6)'
0: kd> fffff880`03cb6000 fffff880`03d39000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:28 2009 (49EE8EA0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03cb6000 fffff880`03d39000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:28 2009 (49EE8EA0)'
0: kd> fffff880`03d39000 fffff880`03d57000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:26:50 2009 (49EE8E7A)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03d39000 fffff880`03d57000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:26:50 2009 (49EE8E7A)'
0: kd> fffff880`03d57000 fffff880`03d68000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Apr 21 23:41:55 2009 (49EE9203)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03d57000 fffff880`03d68000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Apr 21 23:41:55 2009 (49EE9203)'
0: kd> fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d8c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:20 2009 (49EE9A8C)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d8c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:20 2009 (49EE9A8C)'
0: kd> fffff880`03d8c000 fffff880`03da2000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:12 2009 (49EE8DA0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03d8c000 fffff880`03da2000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:12 2009 (49EE8DA0)'
0: kd> fffff880`03da2000 fffff880`03de6000   a2fqgjrb a2fqgjrb.SYS Sat Mar 21 10:48:32 2009 (49C4FE40)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03da2000 fffff880`03de6000   a2fqgjrb a2fqgjrb.SYS Sat Mar 21 10:48:32 2009 (49C4FE40)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e0f000 fffff880`03e1e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e0f000 fffff880`03e1e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e1e000 fffff880`03e2e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e1e000 fffff880`03e2e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e2e000 fffff880`03e44000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Wed Apr 22 00:19:00 2009 (49EE9AB4)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e2e000 fffff880`03e44000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Wed Apr 22 00:19:00 2009 (49EE9AB4)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e44000 fffff880`03e50000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:40 2009 (49EE9AA0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e44000 fffff880`03e50000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:40 2009 (49EE9AA0)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e59000 fffff880`043ca000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e59000 fffff880`043ca000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)'
0: kd> fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043d6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043d6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)'
0: kd> fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043f4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043f4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)'
0: kd> fffff880`043f4000 fffff880`043ff000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:26:27 2009 (49EE9C73)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`043f4000 fffff880`043ff000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:26:27 2009 (49EE9C73)'
0: kd> fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0442b000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Thu Feb 14 01:56:12 2008 (47B3E60C)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0442b000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Thu Feb 14 01:56:12 2008 (47B3E60C)'
0: kd> fffff880`0442b000 fffff880`0451f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:14 2009 (49EE92CA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0442b000 fffff880`0451f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:14 2009 (49EE92CA)'
0: kd> fffff880`0451f000 fffff880`04565000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:44:50 2009 (49EE92B2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0451f000 fffff880`04565000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:44:50 2009 (49EE92B2)'
0: kd> fffff880`04565000 fffff880`04589000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:14:56 2009 (49EE99C0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04565000 fffff880`04589000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:14:56 2009 (49EE99C0)'
0: kd> fffff880`04589000 fffff880`04596000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:06 2009 (49EE99CA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04589000 fffff880`04596000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:06 2009 (49EE99CA)'
0: kd> fffff880`04596000 fffff880`045eb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04596000 fffff880`045eb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)'
0: kd> fffff880`045eb000 fffff880`045fc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`045eb000 fffff880`045fc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)'
0: kd> fffff880`045fc000 fffff880`045fd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:02 2009 (49EE985E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`045fc000 fffff880`045fd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:02 2009 (49EE985E)'
0: kd> fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0463d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:10 2009 (49EE99CE)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0463d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:10 2009 (49EE99CE)'
0: kd> fffff880`0463d000 fffff880`0465f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Wed Apr 22 01:06:19 2009 (49EEA5CB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0463d000 fffff880`0465f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Wed Apr 22 01:06:19 2009 (49EEA5CB)'
0: kd> fffff880`0465f000 fffff880`04664200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:04 2009 (49EE9860)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0465f000 fffff880`04664200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:04 2009 (49EE9860)'
0: kd> fffff880`04665000 fffff880`04686000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:14:25 2009 (49EE99A1)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04665000 fffff880`04686000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:14:25 2009 (49EE99A1)'
0: kd> fffff880`04686000 fffff880`0469b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)
Couldn't resolve error at 'ltdio   lltdio.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)'
0: kd> fffff880`0469b000 fffff880`046b3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0469b000 fffff880`046b3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)'
0: kd> fffff880`046fa000 fffff880`0473d000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Apr 22 00:09:13 2009 (49EE9869)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`046fa000 fffff880`0473d000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Apr 22 00:09:13 2009 (49EE9869)'
0: kd> fffff880`0473d000 fffff880`0474f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:15:31 2009 (49EE99E3)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0473d000 fffff880`0474f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:15:31 2009 (49EE99E3)'
0: kd> fffff880`0474f000 fffff880`047a9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:41 2009 (49EE99ED)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0474f000 fffff880`047a9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:41 2009 (49EE99ED)'
0: kd> fffff880`047a9000 fffff880`047be000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:18:44 2009 (49EE9AA4)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`047a9000 fffff880`047be000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:18:44 2009 (49EE9AA4)'
0: kd> fffff880`047be000 fffff880`047df000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Apr 03 10:23:44 2009 (49D61BF0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`047be000 fffff880`047df000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Apr 03 10:23:44 2009 (49D61BF0)'
0: kd> fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a0c000   usbprint usbprint.sys Wed Apr 22 00:45:19 2009 (49EEA0DF)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a0c000   usbprint usbprint.sys Wed Apr 22 00:45:19 2009 (49EEA0DF)'
0: kd> fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a1a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:06 2009 (49EE92C2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a1a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:06 2009 (49EE92C2)'
0: kd> fffff880`05a1a000 fffff880`05a3d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:28:18 2009 (49EE8ED2)
Couldn't resolve error at 'uafv    luafv.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:28:18 2009 (49EE8ED2)'
0: kd> fffff880`05a46000 fffff880`05b90800   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Feb 14 04:03:02 2008 (47B403C6)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05a46000 fffff880`05b90800   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Feb 14 04:03:02 2008 (47B403C6)'
0: kd> fffff880`05b91000 fffff880`05b9f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:01 2009 (49EE9899)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05b91000 fffff880`05b9f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:01 2009 (49EE9899)'
0: kd> fffff880`05b9f000 fffff880`05ba9000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:59 2009 (49EE9897)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05b9f000 fffff880`05ba9000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:59 2009 (49EE9897)'
0: kd> fffff880`05ba9000 fffff880`05bc3000   dump_JRAID dump_JRAID.sys Sun Nov 25 22:16:32 2007 (474A3A90)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05ba9000 fffff880`05bc3000   dump_JRAID dump_JRAID.sys Sun Nov 25 22:16:32 2007 (474A3A90)'
0: kd> fffff880`05bc3000 fffff880`05bd6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:16 2009 (49EE8E1C)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05bc3000 fffff880`05bd6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:16 2009 (49EE8E1C)'
0: kd> fffff880`05bd6000 fffff880`05be7000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:42:10 2009 (49EEA022)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05bd6000 fffff880`05be7000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:42:10 2009 (49EEA022)'
0: kd> fffff880`05be7000 fffff880`05be8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:15:04 2009 (49EE99C8)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05be7000 fffff880`05be8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:15:04 2009 (49EE99C8)'
0: kd> fffff880`05be9000 fffff880`05bf5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:44:44 2009 (49EE92AC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05be9000 fffff880`05bf5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:44:44 2009 (49EE92AC)'
0: kd> fffff880`0601e000 fffff880`060c4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Wed Apr 22 01:06:32 2009 (49EEA5D8)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0601e000 fffff880`060c4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Wed Apr 22 01:06:32 2009 (49EEA5D8)'
0: kd> fffff880`060c4000 fffff880`060cf000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`060c4000 fffff880`060cf000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)'
0: kd> fffff880`060cf000 fffff880`060fd000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:27:40 2009 (49EE8EAC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`060cf000 fffff880`060fd000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:27:40 2009 (49EE8EAC)'
0: kd> fffff880`060fd000 fffff880`0610f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:29 2009 (49EE9A95)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`060fd000 fffff880`0610f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:29 2009 (49EE9A95)'
0: kd> fffff880`0610f000 fffff880`06178000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:27:43 2009 (49EE8EAF)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0610f000 fffff880`06178000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:27:43 2009 (49EE8EAF)'
0: kd> fffff880`06237000 fffff880`062ce000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`06237000 fffff880`062ce000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)'
0: kd> fffff880`0633f000 fffff880`0634a000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:49 2009 (49EE9AA9)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0633f000 fffff880`0634a000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:49 2009 (49EE9AA9)'
0: kd> fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00320000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00320000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd> fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd> fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd> fffff960`00910000 fffff960`00971000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff960`00910000 fffff960`00971000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd> Unloaded modules:
       ^ Missing whitespace after u in 'Unloaded modules:'
0: kd> fffff880`062ce000 fffff880`0633f000   spsys.sys
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`062ce000 fffff880`0633f000   spsys.sys'
0: kd>     Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
           ^ No runnable debuggees error in '    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd>     Checksum:  00000000
Couldn't resolve error at 'hecksum:  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`019e6000 fffff880`019f4000   crashdmp.sys
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`019e6000 fffff880`019f4000   crashdmp.sys'
0: kd>     Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
           ^ No runnable debuggees error in '    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd>     Checksum:  00000000
Couldn't resolve error at 'hecksum:  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`019f4000 fffff880`019fe000   dump_scsipor
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`019f4000 fffff880`019fe000   dump_scsipor'
0: kd>     Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
           ^ No runnable debuggees error in '    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd>     Checksum:  00000000
Couldn't resolve error at 'hecksum:  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0161a000   dump_JRAID.s
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0161a000   dump_JRAID.s'
0: kd>     Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
           ^ No runnable debuggees error in '    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd>     Checksum:  00000000
Couldn't resolve error at 'hecksum:  00000000'
0: kd> fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`0162d000   dump_dumpfve
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0161a000 fffff880`0162d000   dump_dumpfve'
0: kd>     Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
           ^ No runnable debuggees error in '    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd>     Checksum:  00000000
Couldn't resolve error at 'hecksum:  00000000'
0: kd> start             end                 module name
Couldn't resolve error at 'tart             end                 module name'
0: kd> fffff880`03da2000 fffff880`03de6000   a2fqgjrb a2fqgjrb.SYS Sat Mar 21 10:48:32 2009 (49C4FE40)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03da2000 fffff880`03de6000   a2fqgjrb a2fqgjrb.SYS Sat Mar 21 10:48:32 2009 (49C4FE40)'
0: kd> fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)'
0: kd> fffff880`02ea2000 fffff880`02f2b000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:52 2009 (49EE8E04)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02ea2000 fffff880`02f2b000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:52 2009 (49EE8E04)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e2e000 fffff880`03e44000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Wed Apr 22 00:19:00 2009 (49EE9AB4)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e2e000 fffff880`03e44000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Wed Apr 22 00:19:00 2009 (49EE9AB4)'
0: kd> fffff880`01244000 fffff880`0124f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue Mar 10 19:22:44 2009 (49B6F644)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01244000 fffff880`0124f000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue Mar 10 19:22:44 2009 (49B6F644)'
0: kd> fffff880`0633f000 fffff880`0634a000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:49 2009 (49EE9AA9)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0633f000 fffff880`0634a000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:49 2009 (49EE9AA9)'
0: kd> fffff880`013da000 fffff880`013e3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:18 2009 (49EE8DA6)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`013da000 fffff880`013e3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:18 2009 (49EE8DA6)'
0: kd> fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:22 2009 (49EE8DAA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0122a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:22 2009 (49EE8DAA)'
0: kd> fffff880`047be000 fffff880`047df000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Apr 03 10:23:44 2009 (49D61BF0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`047be000 fffff880`047df000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Apr 03 10:23:44 2009 (49D61BF0)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e59000 fffff880`043ca000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e59000 fffff880`043ca000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)'
0: kd> fffff960`00910000 fffff960`00971000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff960`00910000 fffff960`00971000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd> fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`018eb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:08:57 2009 (49EE9859)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`018eb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:08:57 2009 (49EE9859)'
0: kd> fffff880`03d57000 fffff880`03d68000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Apr 21 23:41:55 2009 (49EE9203)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03d57000 fffff880`03d68000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Apr 21 23:41:55 2009 (49EE9203)'
0: kd> fffff880`02b7d000 fffff880`02b9b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:51 2009 (49EE8E7B)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02b7d000 fffff880`02b9b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:51 2009 (49EE8E7B)'
0: kd> fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd> fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)'
0: kd> fffff880`00e4f000 fffff880`00f0f000   CI       CI.dll       Wed Apr 22 01:28:26 2009 (49EEAAFA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00e4f000 fffff880`00f0f000   CI       CI.dll       Wed Apr 22 01:28:26 2009 (49EEAAFA)'
0: kd> fffff880`017c7000 fffff880`017f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`017c7000 fffff880`017f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)'
0: kd> fffff880`00d02000 fffff880`00d60000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00d02000 fffff880`00d60000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)'
0: kd> fffff880`01649000 fffff880`016bb000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:56:45 2009 (49EE957D)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01649000 fffff880`016bb000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:56:45 2009 (49EE957D)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e1e000 fffff880`03e2e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e1e000 fffff880`03e2e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)'
0: kd> fffff880`05b91000 fffff880`05b9f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:01 2009 (49EE9899)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05b91000 fffff880`05b9f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:10:01 2009 (49EE9899)'
0: kd> fffff880`03cb6000 fffff880`03d39000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:28 2009 (49EE8EA0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03cb6000 fffff880`03d39000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:28 2009 (49EE8EA0)'
0: kd> fffff880`03d39000 fffff880`03d57000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:26:50 2009 (49EE8E7A)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03d39000 fffff880`03d57000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:26:50 2009 (49EE8E7A)'
0: kd> fffff880`02e68000 fffff880`02e77000   discache discache.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:33 2009 (49EE9265)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02e68000 fffff880`02e77000   discache discache.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:33 2009 (49EE9265)'
0: kd> fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019e6000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`019d0000 fffff880`019e6000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)'
0: kd> fffff880`0463d000 fffff880`0465f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Wed Apr 22 01:06:19 2009 (49EEA5CB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0463d000 fffff880`0465f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Wed Apr 22 01:06:19 2009 (49EEA5CB)'
0: kd> fffff880`05b9f000 fffff880`05ba9000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:59 2009 (49EE9897)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05b9f000 fffff880`05ba9000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Wed Apr 22 00:09:59 2009 (49EE9897)'
0: kd> fffff880`05bc3000 fffff880`05bd6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:16 2009 (49EE8E1C)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05bc3000 fffff880`05bd6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Apr 21 23:25:16 2009 (49EE8E1C)'
0: kd> fffff880`05ba9000 fffff880`05bc3000   dump_JRAID dump_JRAID.sys Sun Nov 25 22:16:32 2007 (474A3A90)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05ba9000 fffff880`05bc3000   dump_JRAID dump_JRAID.sys Sun Nov 25 22:16:32 2007 (474A3A90)'
0: kd> fffff880`05be9000 fffff880`05bf5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:44:44 2009 (49EE92AC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05be9000 fffff880`05bf5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:44:44 2009 (49EE92AC)'
0: kd> fffff880`0442b000 fffff880`0451f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:14 2009 (49EE92CA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0442b000 fffff880`0451f000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:14 2009 (49EE92CA)'
0: kd> fffff880`0451f000 fffff880`04565000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:44:50 2009 (49EE92B2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0451f000 fffff880`04565000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:44:50 2009 (49EE92B2)'
0: kd> fffff880`0129a000 fffff880`012ae000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Apr 21 23:39:41 2009 (49EE917D)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0129a000 fffff880`012ae000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Apr 21 23:39:41 2009 (49EE917D)'
0: kd> fffff880`0124f000 fffff880`0129a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0124f000 fffff880`0129a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)'
0: kd> fffff880`016cc000 fffff880`016d6000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`016cc000 fffff880`016d6000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)'
0: kd> fffff880`018a1000 fffff880`018db000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:25:27 2009 (49EE8E27)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`018a1000 fffff880`018db000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:25:27 2009 (49EE8E27)'
0: kd> fffff880`01976000 fffff880`019c0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01976000 fffff880`019c0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)'
0: kd> fffff800`02fe7000 fffff800`03030000   hal      hal.dll      Wed Apr 22 01:23:51 2009 (49EEA9E7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff800`02fe7000 fffff800`03030000   hal      hal.dll      Wed Apr 22 01:23:51 2009 (49EEA9E7)'
0: kd> fffff880`04565000 fffff880`04589000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:14:56 2009 (49EE99C0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04565000 fffff880`04589000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Apr 22 00:14:56 2009 (49EE99C0)'
0: kd> fffff880`02ab5000 fffff880`02b7d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:25:07 2009 (49EE8E13)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02ab5000 fffff880`02b7d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:25:07 2009 (49EE8E13)'
0: kd> fffff880`01898000 fffff880`018a1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:11 2009 (49EE8D9F)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01898000 fffff880`018a1000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:11 2009 (49EE8D9F)'
0: kd> fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043f4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`043d6000 fffff880`043f4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)'
0: kd> fffff880`012bc000 fffff880`013da000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`012bc000 fffff880`013da000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)'
0: kd> fffff880`03d8c000 fffff880`03da2000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:12 2009 (49EE8DA0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03d8c000 fffff880`03da2000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:12 2009 (49EE8DA0)'
0: kd> fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`01244000   jraid    jraid.sys    Sun Nov 25 22:16:32 2007 (474A3A90)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`01244000   jraid    jraid.sys    Sun Nov 25 22:16:32 2007 (474A3A90)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)'
0: kd> fffff800`00ba7000 fffff800`00bb1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:27:31 2009 (49EEAAC3)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff800`00ba7000 fffff800`00bb1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:27:31 2009 (49EEAAC3)'
0: kd> fffff880`046fa000 fffff880`0473d000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Apr 22 00:09:13 2009 (49EE9869)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`046fa000 fffff880`0473d000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Apr 22 00:09:13 2009 (49EE9869)'
0: kd> fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015fd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:24:14 2009 (49EE8DDE)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015fd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:24:14 2009 (49EE8DDE)'
0: kd> fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01976000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:57:47 2009 (49EE95BB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01976000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:57:47 2009 (49EE95BB)'
0: kd> fffff880`0465f000 fffff880`04664200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:04 2009 (49EE9860)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0465f000 fffff880`04664200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:04 2009 (49EE9860)'
0: kd> fffff880`04686000 fffff880`0469b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)
Couldn't resolve error at 'ltdio   lltdio.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)'
0: kd> fffff880`05a1a000 fffff880`05a3d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:28:18 2009 (49EE8ED2)
Couldn't resolve error at 'uafv    luafv.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:28:18 2009 (49EE8ED2)'
0: kd> fffff880`00cb1000 fffff880`00cee000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Wed Apr 22 01:25:27 2009 (49EEAA47)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00cb1000 fffff880`00cee000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Wed Apr 22 01:25:27 2009 (49EEAA47)'
0: kd> fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a1a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:06 2009 (49EE92C2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05a0c000 fffff880`05a1a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:45:06 2009 (49EE92C2)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e0f000 fffff880`03e1e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e0f000 fffff880`03e1e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)'
0: kd> fffff880`00e26000 fffff880`00e40000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:27 2009 (49EE8DAF)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00e26000 fffff880`00e40000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:27 2009 (49EE8DAF)'
0: kd> fffff880`02b9b000 fffff880`02bb3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:04 2009 (49EE9A40)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02b9b000 fffff880`02bb3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:04 2009 (49EE9A40)'
0: kd> fffff880`02bb3000 fffff880`02bdf000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:56 2009 (49EE8E80)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02bb3000 fffff880`02bdf000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:26:56 2009 (49EE8E80)'
0: kd> fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Apr 21 23:27:00 2009 (49EE8E84)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Apr 21 23:27:00 2009 (49EE8E84)'
0: kd> fffff880`02a4d000 fffff880`02a70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 21 23:26:57 2009 (49EE8E81)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02a4d000 fffff880`02a70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 21 23:26:57 2009 (49EE8E81)'
0: kd> fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`013fe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`013f3000 fffff880`013fe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)'
0: kd> fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:13 2009 (49EE8DA1)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Apr 21 23:23:13 2009 (49EE8DA1)'
0: kd> fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:51 2009 (49EE8E03)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:51 2009 (49EE8E03)'
0: kd> fffff880`02e5d000 fffff880`02e68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Apr 21 23:35:11 2009 (49EE906F)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02e5d000 fffff880`02e68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Apr 21 23:35:11 2009 (49EE906F)'
0: kd> fffff880`01886000 fffff880`01898000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:26:49 2009 (49EE8E79)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01886000 fffff880`01898000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:26:49 2009 (49EE8E79)'
0: kd> fffff880`016d6000 fffff880`017c7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:57 2009 (49EE8E09)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`016d6000 fffff880`017c7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:57 2009 (49EE8E09)'
0: kd> fffff880`03e44000 fffff880`03e50000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:40 2009 (49EE9AA0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03e44000 fffff880`03e50000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:40 2009 (49EE9AA0)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:51 2009 (49EE9AAB)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c24000 fffff880`03c53000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:51 2009 (49EE9AAB)'
0: kd> fffff880`047a9000 fffff880`047be000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:18:44 2009 (49EE9AA4)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`047a9000 fffff880`047be000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:18:44 2009 (49EE9AA4)'
0: kd> fffff880`02f9f000 fffff880`02fae000   netbios  netbios.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02f9f000 fffff880`02fae000   netbios  netbios.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)'
0: kd> fffff880`02f2b000 fffff880`02f70000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02f2b000 fffff880`02f70000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)'
0: kd> fffff880`018eb000 fffff880`0194b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Apr 21 23:25:37 2009 (49EE8E31)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`018eb000 fffff880`0194b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Apr 21 23:25:37 2009 (49EE8E31)'
0: kd> fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00c94000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00c83000 fffff880`00c94000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)'
0: kd> fffff880`02e51000 fffff880`02e5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:29 2009 (49EE8DED)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02e51000 fffff880`02e5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:24:29 2009 (49EE8DED)'
0: kd> fffff800`02a0d000 fffff800`02fe7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Apr 21 23:51:21 2009 (49EE9439)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff800`02a0d000 fffff800`02fe7000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Apr 21 23:51:21 2009 (49EE9439)'
0: kd> fffff880`01438000 fffff880`015e3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:23 2009 (49EE8DE7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01438000 fffff880`015e3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:24:23 2009 (49EE8DE7)'
0: kd> fffff880`018db000 fffff880`018e4000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:15 2009 (49EE8DA3)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`018db000 fffff880`018e4000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:23:15 2009 (49EE8DA3)'
0: kd> fffff880`02f79000 fffff880`02f9f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:18:21 2009 (49EE9A8D)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02f79000 fffff880`02f9f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:18:21 2009 (49EE9A8D)'
0: kd> fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e16000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:32 2009 (49EE8DB4)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e16000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:32 2009 (49EE8DB4)'
0: kd> fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00ff5000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00ff5000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)'
0: kd> fffff880`011ef000 fffff880`011f6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:21 2009 (49EE8DA9)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`011ef000 fffff880`011f6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:23:21 2009 (49EE8DA9)'
0: kd> fffff880`00e16000 fffff880`00e26000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00e16000 fffff880`00e26000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)'
0: kd> fffff880`016bb000 fffff880`016cc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:14 2009 (49EE8DA2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`016bb000 fffff880`016cc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:14 2009 (49EE8DA2)'
0: kd> fffff880`0601e000 fffff880`060c4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Wed Apr 22 01:06:32 2009 (49EEA5D8)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0601e000 fffff880`060c4000   peauth   peauth.sys   Wed Apr 22 01:06:32 2009 (49EEA5D8)'
0: kd> fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0463d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:10 2009 (49EE99CE)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0463d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:10 2009 (49EE99CE)'
0: kd> fffff880`00cee000 fffff880`00d02000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:28:36 2009 (49EEAB04)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00cee000 fffff880`00d02000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:28:36 2009 (49EEAB04)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:50 2009 (49EE9AAA)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:50 2009 (49EE9AAA)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c53000 fffff880`03c6e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:56 2009 (49EE9AB0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c53000 fffff880`03c6e000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:56 2009 (49EE9AB0)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c6e000 fffff880`03c8f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:55 2009 (49EE9AAF)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c6e000 fffff880`03c8f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:18:55 2009 (49EE9AAF)'
0: kd> fffff880`03c8f000 fffff880`03ca9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:19:02 2009 (49EE9AB6)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03c8f000 fffff880`03ca9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:19:02 2009 (49EE9AB6)'
0: kd> fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:03 2009 (49EE8E87)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:03 2009 (49EE8E87)'
0: kd> fffff880`043f4000 fffff880`043ff000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:26:27 2009 (49EE9C73)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`043f4000 fffff880`043ff000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:26:27 2009 (49EE9C73)'
0: kd> fffff880`0163b000 fffff880`01644000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0163b000 fffff880`01644000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)'
0: kd> fffff880`017f7000 fffff880`01800000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`017f7000 fffff880`01800000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)'
0: kd> fffff880`0142a000 fffff880`01433000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0142a000 fffff880`01433000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)'
0: kd> fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01886000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Apr 21 23:40:07 2009 (49EE9197)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01886000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Apr 21 23:40:07 2009 (49EE9197)'
0: kd> fffff880`0469b000 fffff880`046b3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0469b000 fffff880`046b3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:17:30 2009 (49EE9A5A)'
0: kd> fffff880`05a46000 fffff880`05b90800   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Feb 14 04:03:02 2008 (47B403C6)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05a46000 fffff880`05b90800   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Feb 14 04:03:02 2008 (47B403C6)'
0: kd> fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0442b000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Thu Feb 14 01:56:12 2008 (47B3E60C)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0442b000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Thu Feb 14 01:56:12 2008 (47B3E60C)'
0: kd> fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Wed Apr 22 00:10:02 2009 (49EE989A)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Wed Apr 22 00:10:02 2009 (49EE989A)'
0: kd> fffff880`060c4000 fffff880`060cf000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`060c4000 fffff880`060cf000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)'
0: kd> fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043d6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043d6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)'
0: kd> fffff880`02fae000 fffff880`02fcb000   serial   serial.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:25 2009 (49EE9875)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02fae000 fffff880`02fcb000   serial   serial.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:25 2009 (49EE9875)'
0: kd> fffff880`01bf4000 fffff880`01bfc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Mar 25 15:59:44 2009 (49CA8D30)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01bf4000 fffff880`01bfc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Mar 25 15:59:44 2009 (49CA8D30)'
0: kd> fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`011e6000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Mar 22 08:35:35 2009 (49C63097)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`011e6000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Mar 22 08:35:35 2009 (49C63097)'
0: kd> fffff880`06237000 fffff880`062ce000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`06237000 fffff880`062ce000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)'
0: kd> fffff880`0610f000 fffff880`06178000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:27:43 2009 (49EE8EAF)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0610f000 fffff880`06178000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:27:43 2009 (49EE8EAF)'
0: kd> fffff880`060cf000 fffff880`060fd000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:27:40 2009 (49EE8EAC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`060cf000 fffff880`060fd000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:27:40 2009 (49EE8EAC)'
0: kd> fffff880`045fc000 fffff880`045fd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:02 2009 (49EE985E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`045fc000 fffff880`045fd480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:09:02 2009 (49EE985E)'
0: kd> fffff880`01a04000 fffff880`01bf4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`01a04000 fffff880`01bf4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)'
0: kd> fffff880`060fd000 fffff880`0610f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:29 2009 (49EE9A95)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`060fd000 fffff880`0610f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Apr 22 00:18:29 2009 (49EE9A95)'
0: kd> fffff880`012ae000 fffff880`012bb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`012ae000 fffff880`012bb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Apr 21 23:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)'
0: kd> fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00de6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`00dc8000 fffff880`00de6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)'
0: kd> fffff880`02fe6000 fffff880`02ffa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:18 2009 (49EE9C2E)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`02fe6000 fffff880`02ffa000   termdd   termdd.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:25:18 2009 (49EE9C2E)'
0: kd> fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)'
0: kd> fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d8c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:20 2009 (49EE9A8C)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d8c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:18:20 2009 (49EE9A8C)'
0: kd> fffff880`0473d000 fffff880`0474f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:15:31 2009 (49EE99E3)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0473d000 fffff880`0474f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Wed Apr 22 00:15:31 2009 (49EE99E3)'
0: kd> fffff880`05be7000 fffff880`05be8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:15:04 2009 (49EE99C8)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05be7000 fffff880`05be8f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Wed Apr 22 00:15:04 2009 (49EE99C8)'
0: kd> fffff880`045eb000 fffff880`045fc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`045eb000 fffff880`045fc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)'
0: kd> fffff880`0474f000 fffff880`047a9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:41 2009 (49EE99ED)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`0474f000 fffff880`047a9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:15:41 2009 (49EE99ED)'
0: kd> fffff880`04596000 fffff880`045eb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`04596000 fffff880`045eb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Wed Apr 22 00:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)'
0: kd> fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a0c000   usbprint usbprint.sys Wed Apr 22 00:45:19 2009 (49EEA0DF)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a0c000   usbprint usbprint.sys Wed Apr 22 00:45:19 2009 (49EEA0DF)'
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Part2:

```
0: kd> fffff880`05bd6000 fffff880`05be7000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:42:10 2009 (49EEA022)
                                         ^ Range error in 'fffff880`05bd6000 fffff880`05be7000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Wed Apr 22 00:42:10 2009 (49EEA022)'
0: kd> r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
rax=fffff6fb7dbe0000 rbx=fffffa8088bd83e0 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffffa8088bd83e0 rsi=fffff6fb7ea02228 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002063650 rsp=fffffa6004d157e8 rbp=0000000000000002
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffffa6004d158e0 r10=fffff6fb7dbf5010
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=fffff6fd40445e11 r13=fffffa8088bd83e0
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa6004d158e0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02063650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffffa60`04d157f0=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`04d157e8 fffff800`020717f2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`88bd83e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`04d158e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`04d157f0 fffff800`020621d9 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02066ced fffff800`02183600 fffffa80`08aea2c0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x4f2
fffffa60`04d158e0 fffffa60`02cc8d31 : fffffa80`089fc3e0 00000000`00008c80 00000000`000186a0 fffffa80`086afc10 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`04d158e0)
fffffa60`04d15a70 fffffa60`02cc6a36 : fffffa80`08aea2c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000013b 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceAllocationForPreparation+0x19
fffffa60`04d15aa0 fffffa60`02ce2200 : fffffa60`005efcc0 fffff880`0b7ea620 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`08938ea0 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::PrepareDmaBuffer+0x2de
fffffa60`04d15b50 fffffa60`02ce1fdc : fffffa60`005efcc0 fffffa80`069ba900 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitRenderCommand+0x1b0
fffffa60`04d15ce0 fffffa60`02ce1ce1 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`089fc3e0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0ac29540 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiSubmitQueueCommand+0x50
fffffa60`04d15d10 fffff800`02287fd3 : fffffa80`0ad32ae0 fffff800`0205d947 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiWorkerThread+0xb1
fffffa60`04d15d50 fffff800`0209d816 : fffffa60`005ec180 fffffa80`0ad32ae0 fffffa80`078ab720 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`04d15d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0200f000 fffff800`02527000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`02527000 fffff800`0256d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`00341000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006d1000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00602000 fffffa60`0060c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060c000 fffffa60`00639000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00639000 fffffa60`0064d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064d000 fffffa60`006aa000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006aa000 fffffa60`0075c000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075c000 fffffa60`007c2000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c2000 fffffa60`007fd000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`0094d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00956000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00956000 fffffa60`00960000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00960000 fffffa60`00990000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00990000 fffffa60`009a5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009a5000 fffffa60`009b9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009c0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009c0000 fffffa60`009d0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009e3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009e3000 fffffa60`00a00000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00b26000   iastor   iastor.sys   Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`00b26000 fffffa60`00b2e000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b2e000 fffffa60`00b52000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b52000 fffffa60`00b98000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00b98000 fffffa60`00bac000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00bac000 fffffa60`00bcb000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 05:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bee000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00c91000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c91000 fffffa60`00ce1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00ce1000 fffffa60`00d39000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d39000 fffffa60`00d57000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00d57000 fffffa60`00d6f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`00d6f000 fffffa60`00da3000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00da3000 fffffa60`00dea000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`00dea000 fffffa60`00dfe000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00fc3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fc3000 fffffa60`00fef000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00fef000 fffffa60`00fff000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`0100f000 fffffa60`01183000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`01183000 fffffa60`011af000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011af000 fffffa60`011db000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011db000 fffffa60`011e5000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`011f3000 fffffa60`011fe000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`01205180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`01208000 fffffa60`0138c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138c000 fffffa60`013d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d8000 fffffa60`013ea000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013ea000 fffffa60`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0220b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`0220b000 fffffa60`02227000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`02227000 fffffa60`02239000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`02239000 fffffa60`02249d80   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Wed Apr 08 10:28:44 2009 (49DCB49C)
fffffa60`0224a000 fffffa60`02258000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`02258000 fffffa60`022f2000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`02326000 fffffa60`02332000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02332000 fffffa60`0233b000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0233b000 fffffa60`0234e000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`0234e000 fffffa60`023ab000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`023ab000 fffffa60`023dc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`023dc000 fffffa60`023ec000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`023ec000 fffffa60`023fe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02600000 fffffa60`0260c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0260c000 fffffa60`02b7d000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
fffffa60`02b7d000 fffffa60`02bb5000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`02bb5000 fffffa60`02bc2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`02bc2000 fffffa60`02be5000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02be5000 fffffa60`02bf1000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02bf1000 fffffa60`02bff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02c00000 fffffa60`02c0b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`02c0b000 fffffa60`02c0c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02c0e000 fffffa60`02ced000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02ced000 fffffa60`02cfc000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cfc000 fffffa60`02d0f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d0f000 fffffa60`02d1b000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02d1b000 fffffa60`02d61000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d61000 fffffa60`02d72000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02d72000 fffffa60`02d90000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jun 25 01:37:13 2007 (467F5489)
fffffa60`02d90000 fffffa60`02d9d000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02d9d000 fffffa60`02dba000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`02dba000 fffffa60`02dc6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02dc6000 fffffa60`02de2000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02de2000 fffffa60`02dfe000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03c00000 fffffa60`03c0b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03c0f000 fffffa60`03c2a000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`03c2a000 fffffa60`03c97000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`03c97000 fffffa60`03cdb000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`03cdb000 fffffa60`03cf9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`03cf9000 fffffa60`03d08000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`03d08000 fffffa60`03d23000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`03d23000 fffffa60`03d71000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`03d71000 fffffa60`03d7d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`03d7d000 fffffa60`03d9a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`03d9a000 fffffa60`03de8000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`03de8000 fffffa60`03de9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03dea000 fffffa60`03df3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`03df3000 fffffa60`03dfd000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03e00000 fffffa60`03e09000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03e0f000 fffffa60`03f78f80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Jul 24 06:05:39 2008 (488853F3)
fffffa60`03f79000 fffffa60`03f83000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`03f83000 fffffa60`03f8c000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`03f96000 fffffa60`03f9db80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`03f9e000 fffffa60`03fac000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`03fac000 fffffa60`03fd1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`03fd1000 fffffa60`03fda000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03fda000 fffffa60`03fe3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`03fe3000 fffffa60`03fee000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`03fee000 fffffa60`03fff000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`0400d000 fffffa60`04127000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`04127000 fffffa60`04133000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04133000 fffffa60`04146000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`04146000 fffffa60`04168000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`04168000 fffffa60`0417c000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0417c000 fffffa60`04194000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0600b000 fffffa60`060a6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`060a6000 fffffa60`060ce000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`060ce000 fffffa60`060ec000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`060ec000 fffffa60`06106000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`06106000 fffffa60`0612d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0612d000 fffffa60`06155000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`06155000 fffffa60`0619e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0619e000 fffffa60`061bd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`061bd000 fffffa60`061ee000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`06407000 fffffa60`0649b000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 22:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0649b000 fffffa60`064a6000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`064a6000 fffffa60`0655c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0655c000 fffffa60`06567000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`06567000 fffffa60`06576000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`06576000 fffffa60`0657f000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Fri Aug 08 14:28:54 2008 (489C9066)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`011e5000 fffffa60`011f3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0220c000 fffffa60`02326000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03f8c000 fffffa60`03f96000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

start             end                 module name
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`0094d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`03c2a000 fffffa60`03c97000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0649b000 fffffa60`064a6000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00b26000 fffffa60`00b2e000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b2e000 fffffa60`00b52000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00bac000 fffffa60`00bcb000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 05:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`0260c000 fffffa60`02b7d000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
fffffa60`060ce000 fffffa60`060ec000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006d1000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`02de2000 fffffa60`02dfe000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006aa000 fffffa60`0075c000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00fc3000 fffffa60`00fef000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0064d000 fffffa60`006aa000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`0224a000 fffffa60`02258000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`011db000 fffffa60`011e5000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`03d7d000 fffffa60`03d9a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`013ea000 fffffa60`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bee000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`0400d000 fffffa60`04127000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`04127000 fffffa60`04133000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02c0e000 fffffa60`02ced000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`011af000 fffffa60`011db000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`02d90000 fffffa60`02d9d000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00b98000 fffffa60`00bac000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`011f3000 fffffa60`011fe000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00b52000 fffffa60`00b98000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`03f79000 fffffa60`03f83000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`01183000 fffffa60`011af000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`06576000 fffffa60`0657f000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Fri Aug 08 14:28:54 2008 (489C9066)
fffffa60`02c00000 fffffa60`02c0b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`02527000 fffff800`0256d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02cfc000 fffffa60`02d0f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02227000 fffffa60`02239000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`03f96000 fffffa60`03f9db80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`03dea000 fffffa60`03df3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0600b000 fffffa60`060a6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00b26000   iastor   iastor.sys   Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`0233b000 fffffa60`0234e000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02bf1000 fffffa60`02bff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03df3000 fffffa60`03dfd000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00602000 fffffa60`0060c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00d6f000 fffffa60`00da3000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00c91000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`01205180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`04168000 fffffa60`0417c000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`04146000 fffffa60`04168000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0060c000 fffffa60`00639000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`04133000 fffffa60`04146000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`02600000 fffffa60`0260c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03c00000 fffffa60`03c0b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009e3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`060ec000 fffffa60`06106000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`06106000 fffffa60`0612d000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0612d000 fffffa60`06155000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`06155000 fffffa60`0619e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0619e000 fffffa60`061bd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`03fe3000 fffffa60`03fee000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00956000 fffffa60`00960000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`02b7d000 fffffa60`02bb5000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00c91000 fffffa60`00ce1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0220b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013d8000 fffffa60`013ea000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00fc3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`02be5000 fffffa60`02bf1000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`023ab000 fffffa60`023dc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00dea000 fffffa60`00dfe000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03cf9000 fffffa60`03d08000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`03c97000 fffffa60`03cdb000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00ce1000 fffffa60`00d39000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`03fee000 fffffa60`03fff000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`03d71000 fffffa60`03d7d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`0200f000 fffff800`02527000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01208000 fffffa60`0138c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`03f83000 fffffa60`03f8c000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`03cdb000 fffffa60`03cf9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`02dc6000 fffffa60`02de2000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`00990000 fffffa60`009a5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00960000 fffffa60`00990000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009c0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009c0000 fffffa60`009d0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`064a6000 fffffa60`0655c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`007c2000 fffffa60`007fd000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00639000 fffffa60`0064d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`03e00000 fffffa60`03e09000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02bc2000 fffffa60`02be5000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`023dc000 fffffa60`023ec000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00d39000 fffffa60`00d57000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00d57000 fffffa60`00d6f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`03d23000 fffffa60`03d71000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`03fd1000 fffffa60`03fda000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03fda000 fffffa60`03fe3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0417c000 fffffa60`04194000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`03e0f000 fffffa60`03f78f80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Jul 24 06:05:39 2008 (488853F3)
fffffa60`02d72000 fffffa60`02d90000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jun 25 01:37:13 2007 (467F5489)
fffffa60`0655c000 fffffa60`06567000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`02dba000 fffffa60`02dc6000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02d9d000 fffffa60`02dba000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`03c0f000 fffffa60`03c2a000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`02258000 fffffa60`022f2000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`06407000 fffffa60`0649b000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 22:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`061bd000 fffffa60`061ee000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`060a6000 fffffa60`060ce000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0234e000 fffffa60`023ab000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02c0b000 fffffa60`02c0c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`0100f000 fffffa60`01183000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`06567000 fffffa60`06576000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`02bb5000 fffffa60`02bc2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`009e3000 fffffa60`00a00000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`023ec000 fffffa60`023fe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`02332000 fffffa60`0233b000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02326000 fffffa60`02332000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`03d9a000 fffffa60`03de8000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`00fef000 fffffa60`00fff000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`0220b000 fffffa60`02227000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03de8000 fffffa60`03de9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`02d61000 fffffa60`02d72000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`00da3000 fffffa60`00dea000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02d1b000 fffffa60`02d61000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d0f000 fffffa60`02d1b000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03f9e000 fffffa60`03fac000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`03fac000 fffffa60`03fd1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009a5000 fffffa60`009b9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0075c000 fffffa60`007c2000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0138c000 fffffa60`013d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`03d08000 fffffa60`03d23000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02ced000 fffffa60`02cfc000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`00341000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00956000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`02239000 fffffa60`02249d80   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Wed Apr 08 10:28:44 2009 (49DCB49C)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`011e5000 fffffa60`011f3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0220c000 fffffa60`02326000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03f8c000 fffffa60`03f96000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa80`88bd83e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`02cc8d31 00000000`00000005
```


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

First off, I wanted to say thank you so much for your reply...it means a lot to me. ray:

As far as what you said, I just completed the Windows Memory check and it passed 100% no errors. The video card drivers was one of my first thoughts about the BSOD so I have done exactly as you stated previous to writing the first post...uninstalled all video drivers and anything ATI, rebooted and installed newest drivers (about 1 day before) And I'm pretty sure when I built this machine that I had the same drivers installed (it is only a month or so old)

Also I should note that the reason I have the latest F5 bios is because I was troubleshooting this problem. I also updated this within the last few days. My last attempt at fixing this problem was to buy a PCI sound card, who knows if it has anything to do with the problem, but i figured it would be win win because the onboard sound chip isnt very good. (the sound card should be arriving in the mail in a day or two *sound blaster x-fi xtremegamer*)

If you can see anything else please dont hesitate to reply...all comments are appreciated! :grin:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

go into device manager and look for any marks by any devices?
if there is please post them here, the name of the device.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nope, device manager is clean. :smile:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Windows Vista 64-bit Home Premium
2X Seagate 7200.12 500GB HD's in Raid 0
Sapphire ATI 4870 512MB Video Card
Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR Mobo w/latest F5 Bios
4X Sticks of 2GB GSKill DDR2-1066 RAM
Antec Earthwatts 650W PS
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 CPU @ default 3.16ghz
Antec 900 Case

List your voltages and temps and post them here too.
What do you have the ram timings set to? (list them here also)

Video driver:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please follow the advice that the others have posted. I'm particularly interested in the BSOD's, so that's what I'll concentrate on.

Have you had any more BSOD's? If so, please upload the dump files so we can have a look at them. If they continue, we can also try running Driver Verifier (but that's getting a bit ahead of ourselves right now).


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for the replies. I will look in to my voltages *thinking best way to do that*. Also, I have not had anymore BSOD's but I havent really played Burnout. My newphew did however play UT3 for a good 25 min today...no problems. I'll be back in a bit to post an update.

NOTE: I have played other games, Bioshock, Penumbra, CS S, TFC2, Mass Effect, Red Alert 3 with zero BSODS.

Just figured I would share that...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

List your voltages and temps and post them here too.
What do you have the ram timings set to? (list them here also)

Enter bios F1, F2, delete, escape (varies on different pc`s)
you will find this info in the bios


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Here you go...I just installed easy tune 6 to make it easy for screenshots...program seems to be fairly sucky though so i uninstalled it (choose to not have it run at startup and it did anyway Oo )

Here they are:

EDIT: The video card idles between 48-51C. And the link to the drivers posted are the exact drivers I have.

EDIT 2: After looking at the screens the +12 looked extremely high...I checked bios and got these readings: +12 - 12.556, +3.3 - 3.28, DDR - 2.080, VCore - 1.204, CPU 35C (not sure if its common for Antec Earthwatts to be high on +12...ill look in to it)


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

EDIT 3: JUST FOUND SOMETHING INTERESTING. Even though I downloaded and installed the latest video drivers...dxdiag and the "Can I run It?" website say I have driver 8.14XXXX something installed.  What should I do? I will include that picture.

LAST UPDATE *SORRY

I guess it picked up my Direct 3d version? My Catalyst control center says packaging version 8.612XXX, catalyst version 09.5 etc. also states my direct 3d version exactly what i stated before 8.14XXX so I think I may be up to date as I originally thought.

(Note i would have edited a third time in previous post but forum setting wouldnt allow me too)

Picture:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok go here and download the directx here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=24a541d6-0486-4453-8641-1eee9e21b282

Note: After you install the directx 9.0c, go to windows update and check for any updates.

Video driver:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64

Note: reboot pc after each installation. do these in the order that I have them
posted here.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Im about to do those things you stated but can you confirm that I should download the "DXSDK" ? Also note that the 4870 is a DX 10 card...so should I download directX 9? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Things to know before installing sp1:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/cc507882.aspx

SP1 64bit windows:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=86d267bd-dfcd-47cf-aa76-dc0626dcdf10

Install sp1


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

For info, the dumps do show SP1 installed.

For ATI, the dumps show 

```
AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 05:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)

atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
```

Vista comes installed with DirectX 10, which DXDiag reports as 9.0c. All Vista systems come with the necessary installed software for DirectX 10.1 as well, but can only be addressed if the video card supports it. I have noticed on my Vista systems since the installation of SP2 that DX 10.1 appears on some of the various system reports.

Be sure that your Realtek NIC is updated. Per the dumps -

```
Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jun 25 01:37:13 2007
```
A bugcheck = 0x50 more times than not is RAM related (installed or video), especially when win32k.sys is mentioned. This tells me that the system failed during a transition from user-mode into kernel code territory -- a task that video does perform among others.

Run memtest86+ (it does support x64) - http://www.memtest.org/
1 stick at a time, alternate slots.

Burn memtest bootable CD with ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

The fact that the DirectX kernel was named as the probable cause in a BSOD leads me to believe that it was most likely left at the scene of the crash to take the blame and the real culprit was hidden by the DX memory address range. If true, the driver verifier may be able to help by flushing out the rogue driver -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post4.html

You may also want to test RAM by gradually reducing it -- take out 1 stick, then test; take out another, etc... until 1 remains. Then alternate slots and see if BSODs continue. Perform this test playing the game in question.

Lastly, what is the origin of the Vista installation? Do you have a retail version of Vista or an OEM version (Dell, HP, etc...)? Re-validate your Vista installation - go to Microsoft Genuine Advantage (1st button on left side about 1/4 page down) -

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

griff wow! Thanks so much for a great reply! I have done the verifier as stated and did not receive a BSOD. Also, I have run the Windows Memory Tester earlier and passed 100% zero errors. Should I still run the memtest? As far as Vista, it was purchased OEM from newegg.com for $99. This is the only computer I have used it on...I purchased it for this build.

Also, I stated that I had not gotten BSOD's in some of the games I play...I can confirm now that basically every game will BSOD at some time. It's pretty random...I can add the latest dump if you are interested....*in fact im going to do that* with an edit in about 5 min.

EDIT: I HAVE ADDED THE LATEST BSOD, I RECEIVED LATE LAST NIGHT WHILE PLAYING MIRRORS EDGE.

I really hope we can beat this...thanks for everthing so far. ray:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you updated your video driver yet?


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

My video driver is the same updated driver ive had. I've reinstalled it 3 or so times. When I say the updated driver im referring to the ones listed on ATI's website release on 5/15/2009.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you have sp1 installed?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*E D I T -*



Riskyone101 said:


> List your voltages and temps and post them here too.
> What do you have the ram timings set to? (list them here also)
> 
> 
> ...


** E N D . E D I T ***

`

Hi - 

Please provide the information as requested by *Riskyone* - he is the hardware expert, not I. -- JC

`




jcgriff2 said:


> For info, the dumps do show SP1 installed.
> 
> For ATI, the dumps show -
> 
> ...


YES -- SP1 is installed. I don't know if the above are the most recent ATI drivers or not, but given their dates, they are new(er).

Go ahead w/ memtest86+ as I have seen some go months before memtest will find errors. The lastest dump was not a VISTA_VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMP - and it has the same result as the prior dumps - 

bugcheck = *0x50* and names the Direct X Graphics Kernel as the p/c. 
Run the driver verifier using the instructions that I gave you. They differ slightly from those provided by the excellent BSOD crash dump analyst *usasma* - he knows his stuff.

Please follow all instructions given in my last post - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2184865-post17.html

This includes driver verifier, re-validating your Vista installation at www.microsoft.com/genuine and all else - PLEASE get the info requested by *Riskyone*.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

.


```
[font=lucida console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\Documents\jcgriff2_TEMP_Mini
061109-01[1]\Mini061109-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02007000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`021ccdb0
Debug session time: Thu Jun 11 02:56:11.617 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:33:44.217
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa8088c7bae0, 0, fffff8000213ac03, 5}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8088c7bae0, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff8000213ac03, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002230080
 fffffa8088c7bae0 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+43
fffff800`0213ac03 418b45f0        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-10h]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  MirrorsEdge.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa600d8275e0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa600d8275e0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8088c7baf0
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000213ac03 rsp=fffffa600d827770 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8006c32000  r9=0000000000000175 r10=00000000021f2180
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x43:
fffff800`0213ac03 418b45f0        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-10h] ds:ffffffff`fffffff0=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800020697f2 to fffff8000205b650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0d8274e8 fffff800`020697f2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`88c7bae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0d8275e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0d8274f0 fffff800`0205a1d9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c20dc00 fffffa80`0931a920 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x4f2
fffffa60`0d8275e0 fffff800`0213ac03 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0daf7560 fffff880`0dd43080 fffffa60`02cbccf7 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`0d827770 fffffa60`02cb8526 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000174 fffff880`6d4d6956 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x43
fffffa60`0d827820 fffffa60`02cb82c4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+0x226
fffffa60`0d8278f0 fffffa60`02c3cf29 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseAllocation+0x44
fffffa60`0d827920 fffffa60`02c40e07 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0ceda4d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocations+0x41d
fffffa60`0d827a10 fffffa60`02c43235 : fffff880`0e410000 fffffa60`0d827b30 fffff880`0e410001 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocation+0x3e3
fffffa60`0d827ab0 fffff960`001f2342 : fffffa60`00000000 fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`fff4f000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!DxgkDestroyAllocation+0x8dd
fffffa60`0d827bf0 fffff800`0205b0f3 : fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ce5d20 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIDestroyAllocation+0x12
fffffa60`0d827c20 00000000`74d5b5ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0c6ae7f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74d5b5ca


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226
fffffa60`02cb8526 33d2            xor     edx,edx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgkrnl.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4893b63f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8088c7bae0, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff8000213ac03, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS:  fffffa8088c7bae0 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+43
fffff800`0213ac03 418b45f0        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-10h]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  MirrorsEdge.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa600d8275e0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa600d8275e0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8088c7baf0
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000213ac03 rsp=fffffa600d827770 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8006c32000  r9=0000000000000175 r10=00000000021f2180
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x43:
fffff800`0213ac03 418b45f0        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-10h] ds:ffffffff`fffffff0=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800020697f2 to fffff8000205b650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0d8274e8 fffff800`020697f2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`88c7bae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0d8275e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0d8274f0 fffff800`0205a1d9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c20dc00 fffffa80`0931a920 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x4f2
fffffa60`0d8275e0 fffff800`0213ac03 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0daf7560 fffff880`0dd43080 fffffa60`02cbccf7 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`0d827770 fffffa60`02cb8526 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000174 fffff880`6d4d6956 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x43
fffffa60`0d827820 fffffa60`02cb82c4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+0x226
fffffa60`0d8278f0 fffffa60`02c3cf29 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseAllocation+0x44
fffffa60`0d827920 fffffa60`02c40e07 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0ceda4d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocations+0x41d
fffffa60`0d827a10 fffffa60`02c43235 : fffff880`0e410000 fffffa60`0d827b30 fffff880`0e410001 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocation+0x3e3
fffffa60`0d827ab0 fffff960`001f2342 : fffffa60`00000000 fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`fff4f000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!DxgkDestroyAllocation+0x8dd
fffffa60`0d827bf0 fffff800`0205b0f3 : fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ce5d20 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIDestroyAllocation+0x12
fffffa60`0d827c20 00000000`74d5b5ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0c6ae7f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74d5b5ca


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226
fffffa60`02cb8526 33d2            xor     edx,edx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgkrnl.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4893b63f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm dxgkrnl
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`02c02000 fffffa60`02ce1000   dxgkrnl    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dxgkrnl.pdb\37E08369123140789892A1701DE126A21\dxgkrnl.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: dxgkrnl.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\dxgkrnl.sys\4893B63Fdf000\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image name: dxgkrnl.sys
    Timestamp:        Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
    CheckSum:         000E5D5E
    ImageSize:        000DF000
    File version:     6.0.6001.18114
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18114
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgkrnl.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgkrnl.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18114
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18114 (vistasp1_gdr.080801-1507)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics Kernel
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffffa8088c7bae0 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffffa8088c7bae0 rsi=fffff6fb7ea02230 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000205b650 rsp=fffffa600d8274e8 rbp=0000000000000002
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffffa600d8275e0 r10=fffff6fb7dbf5010
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=fffff6fd40446311 r13=fffffa8088c7bae0
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa600d8275e0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0205b650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0d8274f0=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0d8274e8 fffff800`020697f2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`88c7bae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0d8275e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0d8274f0 fffff800`0205a1d9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c20dc00 fffffa80`0931a920 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x4f2
fffffa60`0d8275e0 fffff800`0213ac03 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0daf7560 fffff880`0dd43080 fffffa60`02cbccf7 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0d8275e0)
fffffa60`0d827770 fffffa60`02cb8526 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000174 fffff880`6d4d6956 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x43
fffffa60`0d827820 fffffa60`02cb82c4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+0x226
fffffa60`0d8278f0 fffffa60`02c3cf29 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseAllocation+0x44
fffffa60`0d827920 fffffa60`02c40e07 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0ceda4d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocations+0x41d
fffffa60`0d827a10 fffffa60`02c43235 : fffff880`0e410000 fffffa60`0d827b30 fffff880`0e410001 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocation+0x3e3
fffffa60`0d827ab0 fffff960`001f2342 : fffffa60`00000000 fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`fff4f000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!DxgkDestroyAllocation+0x8dd
fffffa60`0d827bf0 fffff800`0205b0f3 : fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ce5d20 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIDestroyAllocation+0x12
fffffa60`0d827c20 00000000`74d5b5ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0d827c20)
00000000`0c6ae7f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74d5b5ca
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02007000 fffff800`0251f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`0251f000 fffff800`02565000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00331000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 05:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`00617000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00617000 fffffa60`00644000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00644000 fffffa60`00658000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00658000 fffffa60`006b5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006b5000 fffffa60`00767000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00767000 fffffa60`007cd000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007cd000 fffffa60`007eb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`007eb000 fffffa60`007fc000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`0094d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00956000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00956000 fffffa60`00960000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00960000 fffffa60`00990000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00990000 fffffa60`009a5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009a5000 fffffa60`009b9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009c0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009c0000 fffffa60`009d0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009e3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009e3000 fffffa60`009f3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`009f3000 fffffa60`009fe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00a08000 fffffa60`00b22000   iastor   iastor.sys   Sun Jul 20 17:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`00b22000 fffffa60`00b2a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b2a000 fffffa60`00b4e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b4e000 fffffa60`00b94000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00b94000 fffffa60`00ba8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00ba8000 fffffa60`00bcb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00c04000 fffffa60`00c89000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c89000 fffffa60`00cd9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00cd9000 fffffa60`00d31000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d31000 fffffa60`00d4d000   parport  parport.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`00d4d000 fffffa60`00d69000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`00d69000 fffffa60`00da1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00da1000 fffffa60`00dfe000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`00e0e000 fffffa60`00fd1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fd1000 fffffa60`00fdb000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`00fe9000 fffffa60`00ff4000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 08:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`00ff4000 fffffa60`01000000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01175000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 25 23:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`01175000 fffffa60`011a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a1000 fffffa60`011cd000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011cd000 fffffa60`011f9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01209000 fffffa60`0138d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138d000 fffffa60`013d1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d1000 fffffa60`013d9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d9000 fffffa60`013eb000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013eb000 fffffa60`013ff000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0224e000   udfs     udfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`0224e000 fffffa60`0225c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`0225c000 fffffa60`022f6000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0231d000 fffffa60`02329000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02329000 fffffa60`02332000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02332000 fffffa60`02345000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02345000 fffffa60`023ea700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 09:24:38 2008 (48EB8D46)
fffffa60`023eb000 fffffa60`023f7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02400000 fffffa60`02409000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0240a000 fffffa60`0297b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 19:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
fffffa60`0297b000 fffffa60`029af000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`029af000 fffffa60`029e0000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 09:22:42 2008 (48EB8CD2)
fffffa60`029e0000 fffffa60`029fd000   serial   serial.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02a09000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02a0a000 fffffa60`02a22000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02a22000 fffffa60`02a34000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02a34000 fffffa60`02a42000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02a42000 fffffa60`02a4e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02a4e000 fffffa60`02a4f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02a50000 fffffa60`02a5b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`02a5b000 fffffa60`02a6b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02a6b000 fffffa60`02ab2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02ab2000 fffffa60`02abd000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02abd000 fffffa60`02af5000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 09:22:30 2008 (48EB8CC6)
fffffa60`02af5000 fffffa60`02ba3000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 01:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffffa60`02ba3000 fffffa60`02bd8000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 09:25:47 2008 (48EB8D8B)
fffffa60`02bd8000 fffffa60`02bfd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`02c02000 fffffa60`02ce1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02ce1000 fffffa60`02cf0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cf0000 fffffa60`02d03000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d03000 fffffa60`02d0f000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02d0f000 fffffa60`02d55000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d55000 fffffa60`02d66000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02d66000 fffffa60`02d84000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Sun Jun 24 22:37:13 2007 (467F5489)
fffffa60`02d84000 fffffa60`02dbf000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`02dbf000 fffffa60`02de2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`02de2000 fffffa60`02dea000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Tue Oct 07 09:24:40 2008 (48EB8D48)
fffffa60`02dea000 fffffa60`02def180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`02df0000 fffffa60`02dfd000   fdc      fdc.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`08205000 fffffa60`08386000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 09:24:03 2008 (48EB8D23)
fffffa60`08386000 fffffa60`083d0000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Tue Oct 07 09:22:23 2008 (48EB8CBF)
fffffa60`083d0000 fffffa60`083e4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`083e4000 fffffa60`083ff000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 09:25:51 2008 (48EB8D8F)
fffffa60`08402000 fffffa60`0855f000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Tue Oct 07 09:25:42 2008 (48EB8D86)
fffffa60`0855f000 fffffa60`0857e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 02:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`0857e000 fffffa60`085c7000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 18:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`085c7000 fffffa60`085d1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`085d1000 fffffa60`085da000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`085e4000 fffffa60`085ebb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`085ec000 fffffa60`085fa000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`08603000 fffffa60`08620000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`08620000 fffffa60`0863b000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`0863b000 fffffa60`086a8000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`086a8000 fffffa60`086ec000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`086ec000 fffffa60`0870a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`0870a000 fffffa60`08719000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`08719000 fffffa60`08734000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`08734000 fffffa60`08782000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`08782000 fffffa60`0878e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`0878e000 fffffa60`087ab000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`087ab000 fffffa60`087bbd80   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Wed Apr 08 07:28:44 2009 (49DCB49C)
fffffa60`087bc000 fffffa60`087d8000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`087d8000 fffffa60`087d9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`087da000 fffffa60`087e3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`087f5000 fffffa60`087ff000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`08801000 fffffa60`0891b000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 17:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`0891b000 fffffa60`08926000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`08926000 fffffa60`08932000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`08932000 fffffa60`08945000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`08945000 fffffa60`08967000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`08967000 fffffa60`0897b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0897b000 fffffa60`08993000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08993000 fffffa60`089c8000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`0a609000 fffffa60`0a6a4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0a6a4000 fffffa60`0a6cc000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0a6cc000 fffffa60`0a6ea000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0a6ea000 fffffa60`0a704000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a704000 fffffa60`0a72b000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0a72b000 fffffa60`0a753000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0a753000 fffffa60`0a79c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0a79c000 fffffa60`0a7bb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0a7bb000 fffffa60`0a7ec000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0a80a000 fffffa60`0a89e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0a89e000 fffffa60`0a8a9000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`0a8a9000 fffffa60`0a95f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0a95f000 fffffa60`0a96a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0a96a000 fffffa60`0a979000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0a979000 fffffa60`0a982000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Fri Aug 08 11:28:54 2008 (489C9066)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0a9b7000 fffffa60`0a9cd000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0a997000 fffffa60`0a9b7000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0a982000 fffffa60`0a997000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fdb000 fffffa60`00fe9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02203000 fffffa60`0231d000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e4000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`0094d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0863b000 fffffa60`086a8000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0a89e000 fffffa60`0a8a9000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00b22000 fffffa60`00b2a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b2a000 fffffa60`00b4e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0855f000 fffffa60`0857e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 02:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`0240a000 fffffa60`0297b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 19:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
fffffa60`0a6cc000 fffffa60`0a6ea000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`00d4d000 fffffa60`00d69000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006b5000 fffffa60`00767000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`011cd000 fffffa60`011f9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00658000 fffffa60`006b5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`0224e000 fffffa60`0225c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00fd1000 fffffa60`00fdb000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02ba3000 fffffa60`02bd8000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 09:25:47 2008 (48EB8D8B)
fffffa60`02af5000 fffffa60`02ba3000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 01:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffffa60`02345000 fffffa60`023ea700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 09:24:38 2008 (48EB8D46)
fffffa60`08402000 fffffa60`0855f000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Tue Oct 07 09:25:42 2008 (48EB8D86)
fffffa60`083e4000 fffffa60`083ff000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 09:25:51 2008 (48EB8D8F)
fffffa60`029af000 fffffa60`029e0000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 09:22:42 2008 (48EB8CD2)
fffffa60`02de2000 fffffa60`02dea000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Tue Oct 07 09:24:40 2008 (48EB8D48)
fffffa60`02abd000 fffffa60`02af5000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 09:22:30 2008 (48EB8CC6)
fffffa60`0878e000 fffffa60`087ab000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`013eb000 fffffa60`013ff000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02dbf000 fffffa60`02de2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`08801000 fffffa60`0891b000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 17:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`08926000 fffffa60`08932000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02c02000 fffffa60`02ce1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`011a1000 fffffa60`011cd000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`08386000 fffffa60`083d0000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Tue Oct 07 09:22:23 2008 (48EB8CBF)
fffffa60`08993000 fffffa60`089c8000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`02df0000 fffffa60`02dfd000   fdc      fdc.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00b94000 fffffa60`00ba8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`02ab2000 fffffa60`02abd000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00b4e000 fffffa60`00b94000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`085c7000 fffffa60`085d1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`01175000 fffffa60`011a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`0a979000 fffffa60`0a982000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Fri Aug 08 11:28:54 2008 (489C9066)
fffffa60`00fe9000 fffffa60`00ff4000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 08:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`08205000 fffffa60`08386000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 09:24:03 2008 (48EB8D23)
fffff800`0251f000 fffff800`02565000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02cf0000 fffffa60`02d03000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0857e000 fffffa60`085c7000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 18:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`085e4000 fffffa60`085ebb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`087da000 fffffa60`087e3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0a609000 fffffa60`0a6a4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`00a08000 fffffa60`00b22000   iastor   iastor.sys   Sun Jul 20 17:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`02332000 fffffa60`02345000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02a34000 fffffa60`02a42000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`087f5000 fffffa60`087ff000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`00617000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0297b000 fffffa60`029af000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c04000 fffffa60`00c89000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`02dea000 fffffa60`02def180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`08967000 fffffa60`0897b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08945000 fffffa60`08967000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`00617000 fffffa60`00644000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`08932000 fffffa60`08945000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`02a42000 fffffa60`02a4e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0891b000 fffffa60`08926000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009e3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`0a6ea000 fffffa60`0a704000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a704000 fffffa60`0a72b000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0a72b000 fffffa60`0a753000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0a753000 fffffa60`0a79c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0a79c000 fffffa60`0a7bb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`009f3000 fffffa60`009fe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00956000 fffffa60`00960000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00d69000 fffffa60`00da1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00c89000 fffffa60`00cd9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`02a50000 fffffa60`02a5b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013d9000 fffffa60`013eb000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e0e000 fffffa60`00fd1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00ff4000 fffffa60`01000000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`083d0000 fffffa60`083e4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`0870a000 fffffa60`08719000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`086a8000 fffffa60`086ec000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00cd9000 fffffa60`00d31000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`007eb000 fffffa60`007fc000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`08782000 fffffa60`0878e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02007000 fffff800`0251f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01209000 fffffa60`0138d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`085d1000 fffffa60`085da000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`086ec000 fffffa60`0870a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00d31000 fffffa60`00d4d000   parport  parport.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`00990000 fffffa60`009a5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00960000 fffffa60`00990000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009c0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009c0000 fffffa60`009d0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0a8a9000 fffffa60`0a95f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`02d84000 fffffa60`02dbf000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00644000 fffffa60`00658000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`02400000 fffffa60`02409000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00ba8000 fffffa60`00bcb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`009e3000 fffffa60`009f3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`007cd000 fffffa60`007eb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02a0a000 fffffa60`02a22000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`08734000 fffffa60`08782000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02a09000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0897b000 fffffa60`08993000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`02d66000 fffffa60`02d84000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Sun Jun 24 22:37:13 2007 (467F5489)
fffffa60`0a95f000 fffffa60`0a96a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`023eb000 fffffa60`023f7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`029e0000 fffffa60`029fd000   serial   serial.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`08620000 fffffa60`0863b000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013d1000 fffffa60`013d9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`0225c000 fffffa60`022f6000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0a80a000 fffffa60`0a89e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0a7bb000 fffffa60`0a7ec000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0a6a4000 fffffa60`0a6cc000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`00da1000 fffffa60`00dfe000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02a4e000 fffffa60`02a4f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01175000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 25 23:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0a96a000 fffffa60`0a979000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`08603000 fffffa60`08620000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`02a22000 fffffa60`02a34000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`02329000 fffffa60`02332000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0231d000 fffffa60`02329000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0224e000   udfs     udfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`02a5b000 fffffa60`02a6b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`087bc000 fffffa60`087d8000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`087d8000 fffffa60`087d9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`02d55000 fffffa60`02d66000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02a6b000 fffffa60`02ab2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02d0f000 fffffa60`02d55000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d03000 fffffa60`02d0f000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`085ec000 fffffa60`085fa000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`02bd8000 fffffa60`02bfd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009a5000 fffffa60`009b9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00767000 fffffa60`007cd000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0138d000 fffffa60`013d1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`08719000 fffffa60`08734000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02ce1000 fffffa60`02cf0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00331000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 05:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00956000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`087ab000 fffffa60`087bbd80   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Wed Apr 08 07:28:44 2009 (49DCB49C)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0a9b7000 fffffa60`0a9cd000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0a997000 fffffa60`0a9b7000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0a982000 fffffa60`0a997000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fdb000 fffffa60`00fe9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02203000 fffffa60`0231d000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e4000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa80`88c7bae0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0213ac03 00000000`00000005
ont]
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you uninstall the video drivers before installing the updated ones? Sometimes this can make the difference between successfully removing the corruption and not removing it.

The memory dump is similar to the others (in that it mentions dxgkrnl.sys in the stack trace). So, I'd suggest that you follow the steps that jcgrigff2 has suggested.
Here's the output of the memory dump file:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\Downloads\Mini061109-01\Mini061109-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02007000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`021ccdb0
Debug session time: Thu Jun 11 05:56:11.617 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:33:44.217
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa8088c7bae0, 0, fffff8000213ac03, 5}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;!thread;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8088c7bae0, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff8000213ac03, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002230080
 fffffa8088c7bae0 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+43
fffff800`0213ac03 418b45f0        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-10h]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  MirrorsEdge.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa600d8275e0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa600d8275e0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8088c7baf0
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000213ac03 rsp=fffffa600d827770 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa8006c32000  r9=0000000000000175 r10=00000000021f2180
r11=00000000000007ff r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x43:
fffff800`0213ac03 418b45f0        mov     eax,dword ptr [r13-10h] ds:ffffffff`fffffff0=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800020697f2 to fffff8000205b650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0d8274e8 fffff800`020697f2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`88c7bae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0d8275e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0d8274f0 fffff800`0205a1d9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c20dc00 fffffa80`0931a920 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x4f2
fffffa60`0d8275e0 fffff800`0213ac03 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0daf7560 fffff880`0dd43080 fffffa60`02cbccf7 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`0d827770 fffffa60`02cb8526 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000174 fffff880`6d4d6956 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x43
fffffa60`0d827820 fffffa60`02cb82c4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+0x226
fffffa60`0d8278f0 fffffa60`02c3cf29 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseAllocation+0x44
fffffa60`0d827920 fffffa60`02c40e07 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0ceda4d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocations+0x41d
fffffa60`0d827a10 fffffa60`02c43235 : fffff880`0e410000 fffffa60`0d827b30 fffff880`0e410001 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocation+0x3e3
fffffa60`0d827ab0 fffff960`001f2342 : fffffa60`00000000 fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`fff4f000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!DxgkDestroyAllocation+0x8dd
fffffa60`0d827bf0 fffff800`0205b0f3 : fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ce5d20 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIDestroyAllocation+0x12
fffffa60`0d827c20 00000000`74d5b5ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0c6ae7f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74d5b5ca


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226
fffffa60`02cb8526 33d2            xor     edx,edx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgkrnl.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4893b63f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002230000
THREAD fffffa8009230bb0  Cid 0978.033c  Teb: 00000000fff4d000 Win32Thread: fffff900c01cbd50 RUNNING on processor 0
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800021aebe0
Owning Process            fffffa80073ac780       Image:         MirrorsEdge.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      3129737      
Context Switch Count      13634736                 LargeStack
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x000000006d832caa
Stack Init fffffa600d827db0 Current fffffa600d827940
Base fffffa600d828000 Limit fffffa600d821000 Call 0
Priority 11 BasePriority 8 PriorityDecrement 2 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0d8274e8 fffff800`020697f2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`88c7bae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0d8275e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0d8274f0 fffff800`0205a1d9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c20dc00 fffffa80`0931a920 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x4f2
fffffa60`0d8275e0 fffff800`0213ac03 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0daf7560 fffff880`0dd43080 fffffa60`02cbccf7 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0d8275e0)
fffffa60`0d827770 fffffa60`02cb8526 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000174 fffff880`6d4d6956 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x43
fffffa60`0d827820 fffffa60`02cb82c4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+0x226
fffffa60`0d8278f0 fffffa60`02c3cf29 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseAllocation+0x44
fffffa60`0d827920 fffffa60`02c40e07 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0ceda4d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocations+0x41d
fffffa60`0d827a10 fffffa60`02c43235 : fffff880`0e410000 fffffa60`0d827b30 fffff880`0e410001 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocation+0x3e3
fffffa60`0d827ab0 fffff960`001f2342 : fffffa60`00000000 fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`fff4f000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!DxgkDestroyAllocation+0x8dd
fffffa60`0d827bf0 fffff800`0205b0f3 : fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ce5d20 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIDestroyAllocation+0x12
fffffa60`0d827c20 00000000`74d5b5ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0d827c20)
00000000`0c6ae7f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74d5b5ca

rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffffa8088c7bae0 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffffa8088c7bae0 rsi=fffff6fb7ea02230 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000205b650 rsp=fffffa600d8274e8 rbp=0000000000000002
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffffa600d8275e0 r10=fffff6fb7dbf5010
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=fffff6fd40446311 r13=fffffa8088c7bae0
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa600d8275e0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0205b650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0d8274f0=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0d8274e8 fffff800`020697f2 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`88c7bae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0d8275e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0d8274f0 fffff800`0205a1d9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c20dc00 fffffa80`0931a920 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x4f2
fffffa60`0d8275e0 fffff800`0213ac03 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0daf7560 fffff880`0dd43080 fffffa60`02cbccf7 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0d8275e0)
fffffa60`0d827770 fffffa60`02cb8526 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000174 fffff880`6d4d6956 : nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x43
fffffa60`0d827820 fffffa60`02cb82c4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+0x226
fffffa60`0d8278f0 fffffa60`02c3cf29 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseAllocation+0x44
fffffa60`0d827920 fffffa60`02c40e07 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0ceda4d0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocations+0x41d
fffffa60`0d827a10 fffffa60`02c43235 : fffff880`0e410000 fffffa60`0d827b30 fffff880`0e410001 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocation+0x3e3
fffffa60`0d827ab0 fffff960`001f2342 : fffffa60`00000000 fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`fff4f000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!DxgkDestroyAllocation+0x8dd
fffffa60`0d827bf0 fffff800`0205b0f3 : fffffa80`09230bb0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ce5d20 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIDestroyAllocation+0x12
fffffa60`0d827c20 00000000`74d5b5ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0d827c20)
00000000`0c6ae7f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x74d5b5ca
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02007000 fffff800`0251f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`0251f000 fffff800`02565000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00331000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 08:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 23:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`00617000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00617000 fffffa60`00644000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00644000 fffffa60`00658000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00658000 fffffa60`006b5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006b5000 fffffa60`00767000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00767000 fffffa60`007cd000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007cd000 fffffa60`007eb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`007eb000 fffffa60`007fc000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`0094d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00956000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00956000 fffffa60`00960000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00960000 fffffa60`00990000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00990000 fffffa60`009a5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009a5000 fffffa60`009b9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009c0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009c0000 fffffa60`009d0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009e3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009e3000 fffffa60`009f3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`009f3000 fffffa60`009fe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00a08000 fffffa60`00b22000   iastor   iastor.sys   Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`00b22000 fffffa60`00b2a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b2a000 fffffa60`00b4e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b4e000 fffffa60`00b94000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00b94000 fffffa60`00ba8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00ba8000 fffffa60`00bcb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00c04000 fffffa60`00c89000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c89000 fffffa60`00cd9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00cd9000 fffffa60`00d31000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d31000 fffffa60`00d4d000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`00d4d000 fffffa60`00d69000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`00d69000 fffffa60`00da1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00da1000 fffffa60`00dfe000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`00e0e000 fffffa60`00fd1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fd1000 fffffa60`00fdb000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`00fe9000 fffffa60`00ff4000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`00ff4000 fffffa60`01000000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01175000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`01175000 fffffa60`011a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a1000 fffffa60`011cd000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011cd000 fffffa60`011f9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01209000 fffffa60`0138d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138d000 fffffa60`013d1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d1000 fffffa60`013d9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d9000 fffffa60`013eb000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013eb000 fffffa60`013ff000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0224e000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`0224e000 fffffa60`0225c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`0225c000 fffffa60`022f6000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0231d000 fffffa60`02329000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02329000 fffffa60`02332000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02332000 fffffa60`02345000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02345000 fffffa60`023ea700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:38 2008 (48EB8D46)
fffffa60`023eb000 fffffa60`023f7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02400000 fffffa60`02409000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0240a000 fffffa60`0297b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
fffffa60`0297b000 fffffa60`029af000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`029af000 fffffa60`029e0000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:42 2008 (48EB8CD2)
fffffa60`029e0000 fffffa60`029fd000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02a09000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02a0a000 fffffa60`02a22000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02a22000 fffffa60`02a34000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02a34000 fffffa60`02a42000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02a42000 fffffa60`02a4e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02a4e000 fffffa60`02a4f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02a50000 fffffa60`02a5b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`02a5b000 fffffa60`02a6b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02a6b000 fffffa60`02ab2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02ab2000 fffffa60`02abd000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02abd000 fffffa60`02af5000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:30 2008 (48EB8CC6)
fffffa60`02af5000 fffffa60`02ba3000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffffa60`02ba3000 fffffa60`02bd8000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:47 2008 (48EB8D8B)
fffffa60`02bd8000 fffffa60`02bfd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`02c02000 fffffa60`02ce1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02ce1000 fffffa60`02cf0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cf0000 fffffa60`02d03000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d03000 fffffa60`02d0f000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02d0f000 fffffa60`02d55000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d55000 fffffa60`02d66000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02d66000 fffffa60`02d84000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jun 25 01:37:13 2007 (467F5489)
fffffa60`02d84000 fffffa60`02dbf000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`02dbf000 fffffa60`02de2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`02de2000 fffffa60`02dea000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:24:40 2008 (48EB8D48)
fffffa60`02dea000 fffffa60`02def180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`02df0000 fffffa60`02dfd000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`08205000 fffffa60`08386000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:03 2008 (48EB8D23)
fffffa60`08386000 fffffa60`083d0000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:22:23 2008 (48EB8CBF)
fffffa60`083d0000 fffffa60`083e4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`083e4000 fffffa60`083ff000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:51 2008 (48EB8D8F)
fffffa60`08402000 fffffa60`0855f000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Tue Oct 07 12:25:42 2008 (48EB8D86)
fffffa60`0855f000 fffffa60`0857e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 05:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`0857e000 fffffa60`085c7000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`085c7000 fffffa60`085d1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`085d1000 fffffa60`085da000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`085e4000 fffffa60`085ebb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`085ec000 fffffa60`085fa000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`08603000 fffffa60`08620000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`08620000 fffffa60`0863b000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`0863b000 fffffa60`086a8000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`086a8000 fffffa60`086ec000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`086ec000 fffffa60`0870a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`0870a000 fffffa60`08719000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`08719000 fffffa60`08734000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`08734000 fffffa60`08782000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`08782000 fffffa60`0878e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`0878e000 fffffa60`087ab000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`087ab000 fffffa60`087bbd80   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Wed Apr 08 10:28:44 2009 (49DCB49C)
fffffa60`087bc000 fffffa60`087d8000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`087d8000 fffffa60`087d9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`087da000 fffffa60`087e3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`087f5000 fffffa60`087ff000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`08801000 fffffa60`0891b000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`0891b000 fffffa60`08926000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`08926000 fffffa60`08932000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`08932000 fffffa60`08945000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`08945000 fffffa60`08967000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`08967000 fffffa60`0897b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0897b000 fffffa60`08993000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08993000 fffffa60`089c8000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`0a609000 fffffa60`0a6a4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0a6a4000 fffffa60`0a6cc000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0a6cc000 fffffa60`0a6ea000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0a6ea000 fffffa60`0a704000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a704000 fffffa60`0a72b000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0a72b000 fffffa60`0a753000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0a753000 fffffa60`0a79c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0a79c000 fffffa60`0a7bb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0a7bb000 fffffa60`0a7ec000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0a80a000 fffffa60`0a89e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 22:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0a89e000 fffffa60`0a8a9000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`0a8a9000 fffffa60`0a95f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0a95f000 fffffa60`0a96a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0a96a000 fffffa60`0a979000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0a979000 fffffa60`0a982000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Fri Aug 08 14:28:54 2008 (489C9066)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0a9b7000 fffffa60`0a9cd000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0a997000 fffffa60`0a9b7000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0a982000 fffffa60`0a997000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fdb000 fffffa60`00fe9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02203000 fffffa60`0231d000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e4000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`0094d000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0863b000 fffffa60`086a8000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0a89e000 fffffa60`0a8a9000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00b22000 fffffa60`00b2a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b2a000 fffffa60`00b4e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0855f000 fffffa60`0857e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 05:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`0240a000 fffffa60`0297b000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
fffffa60`0a6cc000 fffffa60`0a6ea000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 23:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`00d4d000 fffffa60`00d69000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006b5000 fffffa60`00767000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`011cd000 fffffa60`011f9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00658000 fffffa60`006b5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`0224e000 fffffa60`0225c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00fd1000 fffffa60`00fdb000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02ba3000 fffffa60`02bd8000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:47 2008 (48EB8D8B)
fffffa60`02af5000 fffffa60`02ba3000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffffa60`02345000 fffffa60`023ea700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:38 2008 (48EB8D46)
fffffa60`08402000 fffffa60`0855f000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Tue Oct 07 12:25:42 2008 (48EB8D86)
fffffa60`083e4000 fffffa60`083ff000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:51 2008 (48EB8D8F)
fffffa60`029af000 fffffa60`029e0000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:42 2008 (48EB8CD2)
fffffa60`02de2000 fffffa60`02dea000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:24:40 2008 (48EB8D48)
fffffa60`02abd000 fffffa60`02af5000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:30 2008 (48EB8CC6)
fffffa60`0878e000 fffffa60`087ab000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`013eb000 fffffa60`013ff000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02dbf000 fffffa60`02de2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`08801000 fffffa60`0891b000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`08926000 fffffa60`08932000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02c02000 fffffa60`02ce1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`011a1000 fffffa60`011cd000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`08386000 fffffa60`083d0000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:22:23 2008 (48EB8CBF)
fffffa60`08993000 fffffa60`089c8000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`02df0000 fffffa60`02dfd000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00b94000 fffffa60`00ba8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`02ab2000 fffffa60`02abd000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00b4e000 fffffa60`00b94000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`085c7000 fffffa60`085d1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`01175000 fffffa60`011a1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`0a979000 fffffa60`0a982000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Fri Aug 08 14:28:54 2008 (489C9066)
fffffa60`00fe9000 fffffa60`00ff4000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`08205000 fffffa60`08386000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:03 2008 (48EB8D23)
fffff800`0251f000 fffff800`02565000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02cf0000 fffffa60`02d03000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0857e000 fffffa60`085c7000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`087e3000 fffffa60`087f5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`085e4000 fffffa60`085ebb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`087da000 fffffa60`087e3000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0a609000 fffffa60`0a6a4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`00a08000 fffffa60`00b22000   iastor   iastor.sys   Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`02332000 fffffa60`02345000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02a34000 fffffa60`02a42000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`087f5000 fffffa60`087ff000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`00617000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0297b000 fffffa60`029af000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c04000 fffffa60`00c89000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`02dea000 fffffa60`02def180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`08967000 fffffa60`0897b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08945000 fffffa60`08967000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`00617000 fffffa60`00644000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`08932000 fffffa60`08945000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`02a42000 fffffa60`02a4e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0891b000 fffffa60`08926000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009e3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`0a6ea000 fffffa60`0a704000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a704000 fffffa60`0a72b000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0a72b000 fffffa60`0a753000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0a753000 fffffa60`0a79c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0a79c000 fffffa60`0a7bb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`009f3000 fffffa60`009fe000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00956000 fffffa60`00960000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00d69000 fffffa60`00da1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00c89000 fffffa60`00cd9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`02a50000 fffffa60`02a5b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013d9000 fffffa60`013eb000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e0e000 fffffa60`00fd1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00ff4000 fffffa60`01000000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`083d0000 fffffa60`083e4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`0870a000 fffffa60`08719000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`086a8000 fffffa60`086ec000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00cd9000 fffffa60`00d31000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`007eb000 fffffa60`007fc000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`08782000 fffffa60`0878e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02007000 fffff800`0251f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01209000 fffffa60`0138d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`085d1000 fffffa60`085da000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`086ec000 fffffa60`0870a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00d31000 fffffa60`00d4d000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`00990000 fffffa60`009a5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00960000 fffffa60`00990000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009c0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009c0000 fffffa60`009d0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0a8a9000 fffffa60`0a95f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`02d84000 fffffa60`02dbf000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00644000 fffffa60`00658000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`02400000 fffffa60`02409000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00ba8000 fffffa60`00bcb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`009e3000 fffffa60`009f3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`007cd000 fffffa60`007eb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02a0a000 fffffa60`02a22000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`08734000 fffffa60`08782000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02a09000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0897b000 fffffa60`08993000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`02d66000 fffffa60`02d84000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jun 25 01:37:13 2007 (467F5489)
fffffa60`0a95f000 fffffa60`0a96a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`023eb000 fffffa60`023f7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`029e0000 fffffa60`029fd000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`08620000 fffffa60`0863b000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013d1000 fffffa60`013d9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`0225c000 fffffa60`022f6000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0a80a000 fffffa60`0a89e000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 22:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0a7bb000 fffffa60`0a7ec000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0a6a4000 fffffa60`0a6cc000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`00da1000 fffffa60`00dfe000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02a4e000 fffffa60`02a4f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01001000 fffffa60`01175000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0a96a000 fffffa60`0a979000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`08603000 fffffa60`08620000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`02a22000 fffffa60`02a34000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`00430000 fffff960`0043a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`02329000 fffffa60`02332000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0231d000 fffffa60`02329000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0224e000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`02a5b000 fffffa60`02a6b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`087bc000 fffffa60`087d8000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`087d8000 fffffa60`087d9e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`02d55000 fffffa60`02d66000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02a6b000 fffffa60`02ab2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02d0f000 fffffa60`02d55000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d03000 fffffa60`02d0f000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`085ec000 fffffa60`085fa000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`02bd8000 fffffa60`02bfd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009a5000 fffffa60`009b9000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00767000 fffffa60`007cd000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0138d000 fffffa60`013d1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`08719000 fffffa60`08734000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02ce1000 fffffa60`02cf0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00331000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 08:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffffa60`0094d000 fffffa60`00956000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`087ab000 fffffa60`087bbd80   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Wed Apr 08 10:28:44 2009 (49DCB49C)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0a9b7000 fffffa60`0a9cd000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0a997000 fffffa60`0a9b7000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0a982000 fffffa60`0a997000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fdb000 fffffa60`00fe9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02203000 fffffa60`0231d000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e4000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa80`88c7bae0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0213ac03 00000000`00000005
```


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh wow, thank you so much for replying guys. I wanted to let you know that I am still here. I have completed the driver verify without a BSOD and also did the windows validation and got a "Successfully Validated" or something along those lines using the link provided. However, I still need to the the thorough memory scan with memtest etc removing sticks etc. It may take me a few days to get this finished but I will get it done and get back to you. ray:

Edit: Also, I did completely remove the ATI drivers before installing the new ones at least one of the times I did it. The last attempt was definetely a "Remove all ATI devices or drivers" then restarted....and installed the new drivers. AND GRIFF I DID PROVIDE MOST OF THE INFO TO RISKY IN this post http://www.techsupportforum.com/2178026-post12.html ~ However I did not post my timings *SORRY RISKY* DRAM Performance Enhance is "Standard" ~ Everything else dram related is "Auto" and the timings are "5 - 5 - 5- 15"


EDIT 2: Also, I wanted to mention that when I ran the "CanIrunIt" test online and also somewhere else it mentioned my video card having like 3402mb memory. Is this some kind of extention paging file or something Vista automatically does? I know I never set anything like this. The card is 512mb 4870.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Video cards can use "shared memory" - that is it shares some of the memory with the RAM in the system.

FWIW - I've got the same video card and DXDIAG reports 3500+mB on my system (but I've got 12gB of RAM). So your results aren't unusual.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

I just got done with the Memtest+...sorry it took so long. Had to run to the store to get CDR's. Anyways, I will attach the results to this post. I just pulled out my camera and took a picture. As always, all posts are hugely appreciated. I'm starting to think I should RMA my video card...i dunno...ray:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a good result for memtest, but you only ran it for one pass.
Please run the test for a minimum of 3 passes (overnight is better).


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply! :smile: I just got done runnin her for 3:41, 3.5 passes with zero errors. Anything else we can think of let me know. Does this sound like the video card? Or just too hard to tell at this point?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

3 passes is usually good. There are conditions where I've seen it fail after more - but that may be something to deal with later on.

Has it blue screened since you last posted a dump file? If not, then things are looking good!


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks so much for getting back to me. Sadly, I did get a BSOD this morning...for the first time outside of playing a game.  It happened right as I logged in to vista...it got to the desktop for about 3 seconds seemed normal then BSOD. Here is the dump. Thanks for everything!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahhhh, but we're getting somewhere! 
This is a Driver Verifier Detected Violation - which means we're more likely to see what the cause is.

In this case it's ctaud2k.sys when it's operating in audiodg.exe I've long suspected that there's some sort of crossover between audio and video that gets processed in DirectX - and that's more obvious in Vista than it was in XP.

Here's a link about the audiodg.exe process in Vista: http://blogs.msdn.com/larryosterman/archive/2007/01/31/what-is-audiodg-exe.aspx
The ctaud2k.sys file is a driver for a Creative audio device.

```
fffffa60`0234b000 fffffa60`023f0700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:38 2008 (48EB8D46)
```
In the stack text you can see evidence of it here (read from bottom to top):

nt!KeBugCheckEx *(BSOD is executed)*
nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3d *(Driver Verifier determines if a BSOD is necessary)*
nt!VerifierKeReleaseSpinLock+0x40 *(Driver Verifier releases the SpinLock - because ctaud2k.sys had issues releasing the spinlock)*
ctaud2k+0x6dbd *(CTAUD2K.SYS is running, as is Driver Verifier)*

*What to do?*- Download the latest drivers for your audio card from the Creative website.
- Uninstall the current Creative drivers from Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program
- Double click on the downloaded drivers to install them.

Don't forget to delete the Driver Verifier settings once you're finished using it. It will slow your system down and will cause BSOD's even when a normal system wouldn't get them.

Good luck!

Finally, here's the text of the analysis:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\TempDUMP\DATA\01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0201f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`021e4db0
Debug session time: Sat Jun 20 14:16:53.241 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:38.051
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {32, 0, fffff980212fce88, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ctaud2k.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctaud2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctaud2k.sys
Probably caused by : ctaud2k.sys ( ctaud2k+6dbd )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;!thread;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000032, releasing a spinlock when not at DISPATCH_LEVEL.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, current IRQL,
Arg3: fffff980212fce88, spinlock address
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_32

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000246854d to fffff80002073650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0aacd618 fffff800`0246854d : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`00000032 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fce88 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0aacd620 fffff800`0247d210 : fffff980`1e22cd60 fffffa60`023523a9 fffff980`21254b10 fffff980`212fcd10 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3d
fffffa60`0aacd660 fffffa60`02351dbd : fffff980`1e22cd60 fffff980`21248d60 fffff980`212fce98 fffff980`212fcd10 : nt!VerifierKeReleaseSpinLock+0x40
fffffa60`0aacd6a0 fffff980`1e22cd60 : fffff980`21248d60 fffff980`212fce98 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa60`0aacd728 : ctaud2k+0x6dbd
fffffa60`0aacd6a8 fffff980`21248d60 : fffff980`212fce98 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa60`0aacd728 fffffa60`0aacd720 : 0xfffff980`1e22cd60
fffffa60`0aacd6b0 fffff980`212fce98 : fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa60`0aacd728 fffffa60`0aacd720 fffffa60`09819000 : 0xfffff980`21248d60
fffffa60`0aacd6b8 fffff980`212fcd10 : fffffa60`0aacd728 fffffa60`0aacd720 fffffa60`09819000 00000000`7e2b5000 : 0xfffff980`212fce98
fffffa60`0aacd6c0 fffffa60`0aacd728 : fffffa60`0aacd720 fffffa60`09819000 00000000`7e2b5000 00000000`002f8013 : 0xfffff980`212fcd10
fffffa60`0aacd6c8 fffffa60`0aacd720 : fffffa60`09819000 00000000`7e2b5000 00000000`002f8013 fffffa60`02da7110 : 0xfffffa60`0aacd728
fffffa60`0aacd6d0 fffffa60`09819000 : 00000000`7e2b5000 00000000`002f8013 fffffa60`02da7110 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`0aacd720
fffffa60`0aacd6d8 00000000`7e2b5000 : 00000000`002f8013 fffffa60`02da7110 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fcd10 : 0xfffffa60`09819000
fffffa60`0aacd6e0 00000000`002f8013 : fffffa60`02da7110 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa80`09eb4d01 : 0x7e2b5000
fffffa60`0aacd6e8 fffffa60`02da7110 : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa80`09eb4d01 fffffa80`0872b404 : 0x2f8013
fffffa60`0aacd6f0 00000000`00000000 : fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa80`09eb4d01 fffffa80`0872b404 fffffa80`0872b000 : portcls!WPP_GLOBAL_Control


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ctaud2k+6dbd
fffffa60`02351dbd ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  ctaud2k+6dbd

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ctaud2k

IMAGE_NAME:  ctaud2k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48eb8d46

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_32_VRF_ctaud2k+6dbd

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_32_VRF_ctaud2k+6dbd

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002248000
THREAD fffffa8009e7d060  Cid 0434.0f74  Teb: 000007fffffac000 Win32Thread: 0000000000000000 RUNNING on processor 0
IRP List:
    Unable to read nt!_IRP @ fffff980212e4d30
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800021c6be0
Owning Process            fffffa800d8e1c10       Image:         audiodg.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      10130        
Context Switch Count      10             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefb63aa9c
Stack Init fffffa600aacddb0 Current fffffa600aacd3b0
Base fffffa600aace000 Limit fffffa600aac8000 Call 0
Priority 22 BasePriority 5 PriorityDecrement 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0aacd618 fffff800`0246854d : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`00000032 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fce88 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0aacd620 fffff800`0247d210 : fffff980`1e22cd60 fffffa60`023523a9 fffff980`21254b10 fffff980`212fcd10 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3d
fffffa60`0aacd660 fffffa60`02351dbd : fffff980`1e22cd60 fffff980`21248d60 fffff980`212fce98 fffff980`212fcd10 : nt!VerifierKeReleaseSpinLock+0x40
fffffa60`0aacd6a0 fffff980`1e22cd60 : fffff980`21248d60 fffff980`212fce98 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa60`0aacd728 : ctaud2k+0x6dbd
fffffa60`0aacd6a8 fffff980`21248d60 : fffff980`212fce98 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa60`0aacd728 fffffa60`0aacd720 : 0xfffff980`1e22cd60
fffffa60`0aacd6b0 fffff980`212fce98 : fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa60`0aacd728 fffffa60`0aacd720 fffffa60`09819000 : 0xfffff980`21248d60
fffffa60`0aacd6b8 fffff980`212fcd10 : fffffa60`0aacd728 fffffa60`0aacd720 fffffa60`09819000 00000000`7e2b5000 : 0xfffff980`212fce98
fffffa60`0aacd6c0 fffffa60`0aacd728 : fffffa60`0aacd720 fffffa60`09819000 00000000`7e2b5000 00000000`002f8013 : 0xfffff980`212fcd10
fffffa60`0aacd6c8 fffffa60`0aacd720 : fffffa60`09819000 00000000`7e2b5000 00000000`002f8013 fffffa60`02da7110 : 0xfffffa60`0aacd728
fffffa60`0aacd6d0 fffffa60`09819000 : 00000000`7e2b5000 00000000`002f8013 fffffa60`02da7110 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`0aacd720
fffffa60`0aacd6d8 00000000`7e2b5000 : 00000000`002f8013 fffffa60`02da7110 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fcd10 : 0xfffffa60`09819000
fffffa60`0aacd6e0 00000000`002f8013 : fffffa60`02da7110 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa80`09eb4d01 : 0x7e2b5000
fffffa60`0aacd6e8 fffffa60`02da7110 : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa80`09eb4d01 fffffa80`0872b404 : 0x2f8013
fffffa60`0aacd6f0 00000000`00000000 : fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa80`09eb4d01 fffffa80`0872b404 fffffa80`0872b000 : portcls!WPP_GLOBAL_Control

rax=0000000000000000 rbx=00000000000000c4 rcx=00000000000000c4
rdx=0000000000000032 rsi=fffff980212fcd10 rdi=fffff980212fce02
rip=fffff80002073650 rsp=fffffa600aacd618 rbp=fffff980212fce98
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff980212fce88 r10=fffff800024ac834
r11=000000000000000b r12=fffff980212fce48 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000001 r15=fffffa80095fbe30
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02073650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0aacd620=00000000000000c4
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0aacd618 fffff800`0246854d : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`00000032 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fce88 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0aacd620 fffff800`0247d210 : fffff980`1e22cd60 fffffa60`023523a9 fffff980`21254b10 fffff980`212fcd10 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3d
fffffa60`0aacd660 fffffa60`02351dbd : fffff980`1e22cd60 fffff980`21248d60 fffff980`212fce98 fffff980`212fcd10 : nt!VerifierKeReleaseSpinLock+0x40
fffffa60`0aacd6a0 fffff980`1e22cd60 : fffff980`21248d60 fffff980`212fce98 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa60`0aacd728 : ctaud2k+0x6dbd
fffffa60`0aacd6a8 fffff980`21248d60 : fffff980`212fce98 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa60`0aacd728 fffffa60`0aacd720 : 0xfffff980`1e22cd60
fffffa60`0aacd6b0 fffff980`212fce98 : fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa60`0aacd728 fffffa60`0aacd720 fffffa60`09819000 : 0xfffff980`21248d60
fffffa60`0aacd6b8 fffff980`212fcd10 : fffffa60`0aacd728 fffffa60`0aacd720 fffffa60`09819000 00000000`7e2b5000 : 0xfffff980`212fce98
fffffa60`0aacd6c0 fffffa60`0aacd728 : fffffa60`0aacd720 fffffa60`09819000 00000000`7e2b5000 00000000`002f8013 : 0xfffff980`212fcd10
fffffa60`0aacd6c8 fffffa60`0aacd720 : fffffa60`09819000 00000000`7e2b5000 00000000`002f8013 fffffa60`02da7110 : 0xfffffa60`0aacd728
fffffa60`0aacd6d0 fffffa60`09819000 : 00000000`7e2b5000 00000000`002f8013 fffffa60`02da7110 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`0aacd720
fffffa60`0aacd6d8 00000000`7e2b5000 : 00000000`002f8013 fffffa60`02da7110 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fcd10 : 0xfffffa60`09819000
fffffa60`0aacd6e0 00000000`002f8013 : fffffa60`02da7110 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa80`09eb4d01 : 0x7e2b5000
fffffa60`0aacd6e8 fffffa60`02da7110 : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa80`09eb4d01 fffffa80`0872b404 : 0x2f8013
fffffa60`0aacd6f0 00000000`00000000 : fffff980`212fcd10 fffffa80`09eb4d01 fffffa80`0872b404 fffffa80`0872b000 : portcls!WPP_GLOBAL_Control
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0201f000 fffff800`02537000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`02537000 fffff800`0257d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`000f0000 fffff960`003a1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 08:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00651000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00603000 fffffa60`0060d000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`0063a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063a000 fffffa60`0064e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064e000 fffffa60`006ab000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006ab000 fffffa60`0075d000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075d000 fffffa60`007c3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c3000 fffffa60`007e1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`007e1000 fffffa60`007f9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`00808000 fffffa60`008e2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e2000 fffffa60`008f0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f0000 fffffa60`00946000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00946000 fffffa60`0094f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0094f000 fffffa60`00959000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00959000 fffffa60`00989000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00989000 fffffa60`0099e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0099e000 fffffa60`009b2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009b2000 fffffa60`009b9000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009c9000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009c9000 fffffa60`009dc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009dc000 fffffa60`009ec000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`009ec000 fffffa60`009fe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`00a08000 fffffa60`00b22000   iastor   iastor.sys   Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`00b22000 fffffa60`00b2a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b2a000 fffffa60`00b4e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b4e000 fffffa60`00b94000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00b94000 fffffa60`00ba8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00ba8000 fffffa60`00bcb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c0c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00c91000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c91000 fffffa60`00ce1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00ce1000 fffffa60`00d39000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d39000 fffffa60`00d55000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`00d55000 fffffa60`00d8d000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00d8d000 fffffa60`00dea000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`00dea000 fffffa60`00df7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`00e08000 fffffa60`00fcb000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fcb000 fffffa60`00fd5000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`00fe3000 fffffa60`00fff000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01174000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`01174000 fffffa60`011a0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a0000 fffffa60`011cc000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011cc000 fffffa60`011f8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01208000 fffffa60`0138c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138c000 fffffa60`013d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d8000 fffffa60`013ea000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013ea000 fffffa60`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0231a000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`02323000 fffffa60`0232f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`0232f000 fffffa60`02338000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02338000 fffffa60`0234b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`0234b000 fffffa60`023f0700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:38 2008 (48EB8D46)
fffffa60`023f1000 fffffa60`023fd000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`02400000 fffffa60`0240b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`0240b000 fffffa60`0297c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
fffffa60`0297c000 fffffa60`029b0000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`029b0000 fffffa60`029e1000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:42 2008 (48EB8CD2)
fffffa60`029e1000 fffffa60`029fe000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02a09000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02a0f000 fffffa60`02a1d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02a1d000 fffffa60`02a29000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02a29000 fffffa60`02a2a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02a2b000 fffffa60`02a36000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`02a36000 fffffa60`02a46000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02a46000 fffffa60`02a8d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02a8d000 fffffa60`02a98000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02a98000 fffffa60`02ad0000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:30 2008 (48EB8CC6)
fffffa60`02ad0000 fffffa60`02b7e000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffffa60`02b7e000 fffffa60`02bb3000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:47 2008 (48EB8D8B)
fffffa60`02bb3000 fffffa60`02bd8000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`02bd8000 fffffa60`02be1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02be1000 fffffa60`02bec000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`02bec000 fffffa60`02bfd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`02c00000 fffffa60`02c0d000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02c0d000 fffffa60`02cec000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02cec000 fffffa60`02cfb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cfb000 fffffa60`02d0e000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d0e000 fffffa60`02d1a000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02d1a000 fffffa60`02d60000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d60000 fffffa60`02d71000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02d71000 fffffa60`02d8f000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jun 25 01:37:13 2007 (467F5489)
fffffa60`02d8f000 fffffa60`02dca000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`02dca000 fffffa60`02ded000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`02ded000 fffffa60`02df5000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:24:40 2008 (48EB8D48)
fffffa60`02df5000 fffffa60`02dfa180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`08005000 fffffa60`08022000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`08022000 fffffa60`0803d000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`0803d000 fffffa60`080aa000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`080aa000 fffffa60`080ee000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`080ee000 fffffa60`0810c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`0810c000 fffffa60`0811b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`0811b000 fffffa60`08136000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`08136000 fffffa60`08184000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`08184000 fffffa60`08190000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`08190000 fffffa60`081ad000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`081ad000 fffffa60`081bb000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`081bb000 fffffa60`081cbd80   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Wed Apr 08 10:28:44 2009 (49DCB49C)
fffffa60`081cc000 fffffa60`081d8000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`081d8000 fffffa60`081f4000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`081f4000 fffffa60`081f5e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`081f6000 fffffa60`081ff000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`08201000 fffffa60`08382000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:03 2008 (48EB8D23)
fffffa60`08382000 fffffa60`083cc000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:22:23 2008 (48EB8CBF)
fffffa60`083cc000 fffffa60`083e0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`083e0000 fffffa60`083fb000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:51 2008 (48EB8D8F)
fffffa60`08402000 fffffa60`0855f000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Tue Oct 07 12:25:42 2008 (48EB8D86)
fffffa60`0855f000 fffffa60`0857e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 05:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`0857e000 fffffa60`085c7000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`085c7000 fffffa60`085d1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`085d1000 fffffa60`085da000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`085e4000 fffffa60`085ebb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`085ec000 fffffa60`085fa000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`08c01000 fffffa60`08c13000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`08c13000 fffffa60`08c1d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`08c1d000 fffffa60`08c28000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`08c28000 fffffa60`08c3b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`08c3b000 fffffa60`08c5d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`08c5d000 fffffa60`08cf7000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`08cf7000 fffffa60`08d0b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08d0b000 fffffa60`08d23000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08d23000 fffffa60`08dbe000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`08dbe000 fffffa60`08de6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0a805000 fffffa60`0a823000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0a823000 fffffa60`0a83d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a83d000 fffffa60`0a864000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0a864000 fffffa60`0a88c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0a88c000 fffffa60`0a8d5000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0a8d5000 fffffa60`0a8f4000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0a8f4000 fffffa60`0a925000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0a925000 fffffa60`0a9b9000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 22:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0a9b9000 fffffa60`0a9c4000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`0ae0a000 fffffa60`0aec0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0aec0000 fffffa60`0aecb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0aecb000 fffffa60`0aeda000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0aeda000 fffffa60`0aee3000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Fri Aug 08 14:28:54 2008 (489C9066)
fffffa60`0aee3000 fffffa60`0aeff000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00fd5000 fffffa60`00fe3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02209000 fffffa60`02323000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e4000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`008f0000 fffffa60`00946000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0803d000 fffffa60`080aa000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0a9b9000 fffffa60`0a9c4000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00b22000 fffffa60`00b2a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00b2a000 fffffa60`00b4e000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0855f000 fffffa60`0857e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 05:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`0240b000 fffffa60`0297c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 28 22:23:36 2009 (49F7BA28)
fffffa60`0a805000 fffffa60`0a823000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00651000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0aee3000 fffffa60`0aeff000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`00d39000 fffffa60`00d55000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006ab000 fffffa60`0075d000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`011cc000 fffffa60`011f8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0064e000 fffffa60`006ab000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`081ad000 fffffa60`081bb000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00fcb000 fffffa60`00fd5000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`02b7e000 fffffa60`02bb3000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:47 2008 (48EB8D8B)
fffffa60`02ad0000 fffffa60`02b7e000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffffa60`0234b000 fffffa60`023f0700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:38 2008 (48EB8D46)
fffffa60`08402000 fffffa60`0855f000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Tue Oct 07 12:25:42 2008 (48EB8D86)
fffffa60`083e0000 fffffa60`083fb000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:51 2008 (48EB8D8F)
fffffa60`029b0000 fffffa60`029e1000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:42 2008 (48EB8CD2)
fffffa60`02ded000 fffffa60`02df5000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:24:40 2008 (48EB8D48)
fffffa60`02a98000 fffffa60`02ad0000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:30 2008 (48EB8CC6)
fffffa60`08190000 fffffa60`081ad000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`013ea000 fffffa60`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02dca000 fffffa60`02ded000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0231a000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`081cc000 fffffa60`081d8000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02c0d000 fffffa60`02cec000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`011a0000 fffffa60`011cc000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`08382000 fffffa60`083cc000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:22:23 2008 (48EB8CBF)
fffffa60`02c00000 fffffa60`02c0d000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00b94000 fffffa60`00ba8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`02a8d000 fffffa60`02a98000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00b4e000 fffffa60`00b94000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`085c7000 fffffa60`085d1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`01174000 fffffa60`011a0000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`0aeda000 fffffa60`0aee3000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Fri Aug 08 14:28:54 2008 (489C9066)
fffffa60`02400000 fffffa60`0240b000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`08201000 fffffa60`08382000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:03 2008 (48EB8D23)
fffff800`02537000 fffff800`0257d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02cfb000 fffffa60`02d0e000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0857e000 fffffa60`085c7000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffffa60`08c01000 fffffa60`08c13000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`085e4000 fffffa60`085ebb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`081f6000 fffffa60`081ff000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`08d23000 fffffa60`08dbe000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`00a08000 fffffa60`00b22000   iastor   iastor.sys   Sun Jul 20 20:29:34 2008 (4883D86E)
fffffa60`02338000 fffffa60`0234b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02a0f000 fffffa60`02a1d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`08c13000 fffffa60`08c1d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00603000 fffffa60`0060d000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0297c000 fffffa60`029b0000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00c91000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`02df5000 fffffa60`02dfa180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`08cf7000 fffffa60`08d0b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08c3b000 fffffa60`08c5d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`0063a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`08c28000 fffffa60`08c3b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`02a1d000 fffffa60`02a29000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`08c1d000 fffffa60`08c28000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009c9000 fffffa60`009dc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`0a823000 fffffa60`0a83d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a83d000 fffffa60`0a864000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0a864000 fffffa60`0a88c000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0a88c000 fffffa60`0a8d5000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0a8d5000 fffffa60`0a8f4000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`02be1000 fffffa60`02bec000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`0094f000 fffffa60`00959000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00d55000 fffffa60`00d8d000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00c91000 fffffa60`00ce1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`02a2b000 fffffa60`02a36000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013d8000 fffffa60`013ea000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e08000 fffffa60`00fcb000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c0c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`00bcb000 fffffa60`00bfc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`083cc000 fffffa60`083e0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`0810c000 fffffa60`0811b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`080aa000 fffffa60`080ee000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00ce1000 fffffa60`00d39000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`02bec000 fffffa60`02bfd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`08184000 fffffa60`08190000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`0201f000 fffff800`02537000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01208000 fffffa60`0138c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`085d1000 fffffa60`085da000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`080ee000 fffffa60`0810c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00fe3000 fffffa60`00fff000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`00989000 fffffa60`0099e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00959000 fffffa60`00989000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`009b2000 fffffa60`009b9000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b9000 fffffa60`009c9000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0ae0a000 fffffa60`0aec0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`02d8f000 fffffa60`02dca000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0063a000 fffffa60`0064e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02a09000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00ba8000 fffffa60`00bcb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`009dc000 fffffa60`009ec000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`007c3000 fffffa60`007e1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`007e1000 fffffa60`007f9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`08136000 fffffa60`08184000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`02bd8000 fffffa60`02be1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`08d0b000 fffffa60`08d23000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`02d71000 fffffa60`02d8f000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Mon Jun 25 01:37:13 2007 (467F5489)
fffffa60`0aec0000 fffffa60`0aecb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`023f1000 fffffa60`023fd000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`029e1000 fffffa60`029fe000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`08022000 fffffa60`0803d000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`08c5d000 fffffa60`08cf7000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0a925000 fffffa60`0a9b9000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 22:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0a8f4000 fffffa60`0a925000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`08dbe000 fffffa60`08de6000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`00d8d000 fffffa60`00dea000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02a29000 fffffa60`02a2a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01174000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0aecb000 fffffa60`0aeda000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`00dea000 fffffa60`00df7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`08005000 fffffa60`08022000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`009ec000 fffffa60`009fe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0232f000 fffffa60`02338000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02323000 fffffa60`0232f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02a36000 fffffa60`02a46000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`081d8000 fffffa60`081f4000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`081f4000 fffffa60`081f5e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`02d60000 fffffa60`02d71000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02a46000 fffffa60`02a8d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02d1a000 fffffa60`02d60000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d0e000 fffffa60`02d1a000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`085ec000 fffffa60`085fa000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`02bb3000 fffffa60`02bd8000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`0099e000 fffffa60`009b2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0075d000 fffffa60`007c3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0138c000 fffffa60`013d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`0811b000 fffffa60`08136000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02cec000 fffffa60`02cfb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`00808000 fffffa60`008e2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e2000 fffffa60`008f0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`000f0000 fffff960`003a1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 08:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffffa60`00946000 fffffa60`0094f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`081bb000 fffffa60`081cbd80   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Wed Apr 08 10:28:44 2009 (49DCB49C)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00fd5000 fffffa60`00fe3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02209000 fffffa60`02323000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`085da000 fffffa60`085e4000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`00000032 00000000`00000000 fffff980`212fce88 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ah thanks for looking in to this. This must be the case of having driver verifier causing the system to BSOD. I think having reset that now I should be ok there. My sound card driver is all up to date and everything. This is a brand new x-fi extreme gamer.

I was gonna ask you though...I just read my mobo manual and it stated I use 1.8v memory, however, I am running 2.0-2.1v memory. Could this be an issue? 

Cant begin to tell you thank you enough...Everyone has really done a lot try and help me fix this. All comments are great!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Up to date drivers can be corrupted, so it's advisable to uninstall them and then install freshly downloaded ones to be sure. And FYI - the drivers on the CD usually aren't the most up to date drivers. The product may have sat on a shelf somewhere for months before it was sold to you.

I know a little bit about RAM, but haven't messed with voltages in years. I'd suggest posting over in the RAM forums here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/ I hang out there and the folks that help there know an awful lot about RAM issues.

Good luck!


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ah, I absolutely understand what you are saying. In this case I downloaded the latest creative drivers from their website when I bought the soundcard. I don't usually use the included cd drivers for that reason. I can install them a second time i suppose. As far as the ram, I will look in to that a bit more. Thanks for all your help...if you happen to think of anything else just slap another post here. ray:


----------



## GodLy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,

I have BSOD always, First i was used VISTAx64, now using WIN7x64, same BSOD's.......

Bios updated, video drivers newest.

If some one can, please help me! 

My pc:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/22/2009, 12:33:13
       Machine name: GODLY
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7229) (7229.winmain.090604-1901)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/03/08 11:51:39 Ver: 08.00.14
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 7168MB RAM
          Page File: 1610MB used, 11695MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7229.0000 64bit Unicode
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9441)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9441&SUBSYS_25421002&REV_00
     Display Memory: 3827 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1015 MB
      Shared Memory: 2811 MB
       Current Mode: 1152 x 864 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: SyncMaster 2443BW/2443BWX,SyncMaster Magic CX2443BW/CX2443BWX(Digital)
      Monitor Model: SyncMaster
         Monitor Id: SAM043F
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1200(p) (59.950Hz)
        Output Type: DVI
        Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0662 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.612.0.0
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 4/29/2009 04:47:28, 4006400 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D701-11CF-2471-4805A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9441
          SubSys ID: 0x25421002
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem4.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_R7X:8.612.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9441
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled
------------------------
Disk
------------------------
Model: WDC WD7500AACS-65D6B0 ATA Device
```
Minidump:

```
http:/minidump.rar
```
Thank you


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

GodLy - please start your own topic.

Working 2 different computers in one thread will be very confusing, and will detract from the original poster's issues.

A new topic will give your issue the attention that it deserves.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello guys,

I am back. After a long run of mainly giving up on the PC and playing Maplestory I decided I cant take it any longer. I bought Borderlands and I think its stupid to not be able to use this $1100 machine to play games. Anyways, it's BSOD central again. I have got an RMA for my video card but will wait a day or two to send it out. Not much has changed since last post....things I have done:

Newest BIOS F7.
Newest ATI drivers.
Adjusted ram settings in bios using GSKILL forum from GSKILL tech.
Updated to SP2 (read that it may be helpful)

Please note: Once again, OUTSIDE of gaming this PC is 100% ROCK SOLID. NEVER ANY ISSUES, EVER.

I will attach a couple of pics of the latest BSOD. I will also update this post after I remember how to attach mini dumps so you can see the latest one. Thanks for all your help, everything is appreciated!

Update: Also worth mentioning, previous bsods mentioned dxgkrnl.sys as part of the problem.

Nick


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

The minidumps will be incuded, as well as other information about your system.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks DT. :wink:

It's all done. I will be attaching to post.

Nick


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and run Prime95 for a few hours I guess...I will check the forum from my other computer. Thanks for your replies in advance! ray:


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry for the added post, but I thought this was relevant...I would have edited it but its not letting me. 

Anyways, here are the results of me running Prime95, note that as soon as I stopped it my hardware monitor immediately showed much cooler CPU temps...which are extremely cold imo...makes me happy. At peak though my CPU hit 116 degrees, which is still really great...i think. 

Im still seriously concerned about that +12V reading though...not sure what any of you think but it doesnt seem right...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I would suspect your video drivers or your video RAM.

First, please visit Windows Update and ensure that you're up to date on all updates.

I can't recall if you've run a memory test yet, but if you haven't please try one now. Instructions are here: http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html

Also, visit the ATI website and download the latest drivers (not the Catalyst Control Center).
Then uninstall the ATI software through Control Panel...Programs and features...Uninstall a program.
Then install the freshly downloaded drivers and monitor for further BSOD's

Here's the summary of the BSOD's:

```
Built by: 6001.18304.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Mon Oct 26 16:09:28.419 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:01.438
BugCheck 50, {fffffa8088fe7540, 0, fffff80001d44c03, 5}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Borderlands.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18304.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Mon Oct 26 17:09:14.035 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:08.982
BugCheck 50, {fffffa808cc71350, 0, fffff80001d91c03, 5}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+226 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Borderlands.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18304.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Mon Oct 26 18:02:13.692 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:38:28.631
BugCheck 50, {fffff8808aacbdb0, 1, fffffa6002af7a9f, 5}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::DestroyAllocation+43 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Borderlands.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18304.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090805-0102
Debug session time: Mon Oct 26 18:45:47.562 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:32.531
BugCheck 50, {fffff8808df0a228, 1, fffffa6002b15138, 5}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::Free+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Borderlands.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Tue Oct 27 18:35:44.248 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:26.097
BugCheck D1, {fffffa8088b3c6e8, 2, 1, fffffa6002a52bc8}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::UnreferenceDmaBuffer+20 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Borderlands.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Tue Oct 27 19:42:12.235 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:19.097
BugCheck 50, {fffff8808b9c2c00, 1, fffffa6002b00b43, 5}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::DestroyAllocation+43 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Borderlands.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Tue Oct 27 20:30:46.819 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:23.718
BugCheck A, {fffffa808c842798, c, 0, fffff80001c721d5}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerListExpire+405 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks a ton for the reply! I am suspecting my Video Ram as well. I went ahead and ran another memtest session yesterday to fully try and rule that out...this time I did groups of 4gbs instead of all 8gbs and I did banks 1 +3, then 2 +4. 8 more passes, 0 errors.

Also, I have like every update known to man at this point, hehe. I have tried so many things when it comes to hotfixes, service packs, video drivers etc. None of which ever have any problems installing (like i said only prob is during gaming) 

At this point I am going to go ahead and follow through on my video card RMA that I have setup through Sapphire. If anyone else has anything to add please dont hesitate to do so! :grin:


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quick update for you guys: The video card was replaced by sapphire and I have it installed. However, I still get BSOD's in borderlands. I am going to try a friends 9800GTX+ this week and his ram (one at a time of course) and see what happens. His video card is only rated to use 24amps compared to my 38amps...we will see. :sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please follow these instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Attach the resulting zip file(s) to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for the reply! ray:

Here's the files you requested.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

All seem to reference a *PageFault*, many that relate to *dxgkrnl.sys* - which leads me toward your graphics card.

One example:

```
STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0ca5e1a8 fffff800`01cd5a46 : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`8e09d370 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0ca5e290 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0ca5e1b0 fffff800`01c73fd9 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0905e4b0 fffffa80`0b72f000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2c42d
fffffa60`0ca5e290 fffffa60`02d054bd : fffffa80`07937ac0 fffffa80`08db4010 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`02d213ac : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`0ca5e420 fffffa80`07937ac0 : fffffa80`08db4010 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`02d213ac fffffa60`0ca5e500 : dxgkrnl+0xbb4bd
fffffa60`0ca5e428 fffffa80`08db4010 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`02d213ac fffffa60`0ca5e500 fffffa80`00018200 : 0xfffffa80`07937ac0
fffffa60`0ca5e430 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`02d213ac fffffa60`0ca5e500 fffffa80`00018200 00000000`0000006d : 0xfffffa80`08db4010
```
There was also previous suspicion of the graphics card. Do you have another video card that you could test the computer with?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Has this 2007 driver been in your system this whole time?


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]

[U]Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Ethernet NIC [/U]

[COLOR=red]Rtlh64.sys [/COLOR]      Sun Jun 24 22:37:13 [COLOR=Red]2007    [/COLOR](467F5489)
[/FONT]
```
`

This is the driver for your active Internet connection. It needs to be updated immediately.

http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...D=5&LEVEL=5&CONN=4&DOWNTYPEID=3&GETDOWN=FALSE

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for everything guys! ray: I updated the driver as you stated griff and received the BSOD as usual. Oh well, worth doing anyways. :smile: On another note, I was able to test my friends 9800GTX+ today (nice and clean...removed all ati, then removed ati card, installed 9800, then finally installed newest nvidia drivers) it went for a longer run this time, however still BSOD in the end. I wanted you to have a copy of my latest system data. Thanks for everything as always.

As it stands right now, I am extremely close to buying a new Corsair 750W 60Amp single rail power supply because my +12 showing is still wayyy high to me @ 12.619V. (Comparison, my friend is at 11.985V and my other PC is at 12.094V)

Anymore info, tips, thoughts, etc greatly appreciated. I still have a bit of my sanity left...hopefully i will live through this. :grin:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Once again:


```
fffff800`02fbbd80 fffffa60`00bb1c82 nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
```
It looks like your RAM, maybe the voltage that it's getting from the PSU. What's the memory voltage set to in the BIOS, and have you ever changed it? Also, if you haven't run *MemTest86* (available here: www.memtest86.com) then definitely do so. *Windows Memory Tester *is not a reliable source - at all. You need to burn it to a CD with ISO burning software (I recommend *ImgBurn*: www.imgburn.com). Burn the CD and run it for an absolute minimum of three passes.

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply DT! :smile: I have yet to 100% fully rule out my ram however I have run a total of 12 passes now in memtest over the last month and have yet to receive a single error. (If you look back a few posts you will see my results) My voltage is currently set at 2.1V as shown to be needed by GSKill forums. It was originally on "Auto". Right now the only real settings I have changed in BIOS is my MCH Core to 1.4V, RAM @ 2.1V, and VCore to 1.2375V. These were all Auto in the past, however I received BSOD's with them on auto as well. Worth noting stability outside of gaming has not changed a bit with these settings or any settings really, still 100% ROCK SOLID outside of games.


Also, I just checked my third PC in the house, +12 is showing at 11.97V. Anyone have any feelings on this PC being at +12.619V (which is technically outside of the PSU standard 5% +/-)

Anything at all that you can think of guys please don't hesitate. ray:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

That does seem pretty outrageous... But, sadly, I don't know what exactly is considered "outrageous" for voltages on power supplies. I'll request some guidance from a member of the *Hardware* section.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I apologize for the double post.

There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the power supply. It's pretty much down to the RAM and graphics card, but you already tried another graphics card and *MemTest86* is coming up as clean... It's definitely looking more like the video card because most of your BSOD's point to *dxgkrnl.sys* - DirectX Kernel driver.

Did you try your graphics card in your friend's computer, or only vice versa? FSB voltages could be the problem as well.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me DT. :smile: Few things I should mention: The video card I have in the system now is a fresh replacement card direct from sapphire tech. It was replaced by them and it is different although still a 4870 it is a newer hardware revision. (BSOD's are exactly the same on both, which makes me think its probably not the vid card) Also, the 9800GTX+ experienced another BSOD when testing it. My friends PC was built by me the only difference in our setups is I have a RAID version of the same mobo EP45-UD3L(R), he also has the same exact RAM as me but 4GB instead of 8GB. Also note I have run the PC with 4gb's and 8gb's and received BSOD's both ways. This definitely doesnt fully rule out the RAM but like I said 12 passes in memtest. I am just going to go back and match his BIOS settings again which are basically all "AUTO" however, I doubt this is gonna do anything. 

The last thing I was gonna do with his equipment was try his RAM sticks in my PC, although we have the same exact ram, maybe his are perfect and mine are not. I feel almost completely stuck at this point if you say my PSU is perfectly fine (but 12.619? just so iffy to me...maybe its because i really WANT it to fix my problem but who knows lol)

Anything at all please reply...DT and everyone else that might have something to say. Thanks! ray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I have been through several of the dumps and do not see anything related to drivers being out of place.

Back to RAM... please download the zip file, extract the batch file to desktop; RIGHT-click on nbatch icon, 'run as admin' - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...82957-bsod-wmi_memorychip__jcgriff2__.bat.zip

In a few secs, a web browser will open with the results. The file itself is in your documents folder - *1.html*. I never changed the name since I last tested it!

It will give us a look at a few of the details on your RAM as Windows Management Instrumentation sees it. It is only a reporting tool - does not make modifications.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## slicknick1213 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks griff! :grin: Here's what I got back, interesting that under "speed" it says 800. This is 1066 ram...Anyways, let me know what you think. ray:


----------

